# Mewtwo -vs- OP verse



## ZenGamr (Jul 28, 2009)

How far does he go?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

He solos. This was already decided.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Mewtwo has the FTL reactions to get Kizaru before he's knocked out and then killed?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Mewtwo has the FTL reactions to get Kizaru before he's knocked out and then killed?



Mewtwo has a barrier, can read minds, oh and I'd like to see some proof Kizaru can knock out Mewtwo.

Megallon is the one who was telling me, in the "What universes does Mewtwo solo" thread he solos one piece. Mind rape.


----------



## Knight (Jul 28, 2009)

Mewto can also copy abilities.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Mewto can also copy abilities.



He is also a life wiper at the twirl of a hand.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Mewtwo has a barrier, can read minds, oh and I'd like to see some proof Kizaru can knock out Mewtwo.
> 
> Megallon is the one who was telling me, in the "What universes does Mewtwo solo" thread he solos one piece. Mind rape.



Well, a lightspeed kick to the head would do fine, I'd think...

But I forgot about his barrier. If Magellan conceded that, then fine.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Well, a lightspeed kick to the head would do fine, I'd think...
> 
> But I forgot about his barrier. If Magellan conceded that, then fine.



Actually it was more him coming in to the thread and saying "One Piece" as a verse he'd solo.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 28, 2009)

So Mewtwo takes out the whole OP-verse including reading everyone's minds all at once?  I do not know about that I think the admirals alone could provide a force against Mewtwo only then you could add the Shichibukai and the 4-Kings of the New World plus another million people. (If its one on one, I think Mewtwo could probably take everyone but all at once?  I do not think so.)


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> So Mewtwo takes out the whole OP-verse including reading everyone's minds all at once?  I do not know about that I think the admirals alone could provide a force against Mewtwo only then you could add the Shichibukai and the 4-Kings of the New World plus another million people. (If its one on one, I think Mewtwo could probably take everyone but all at once?  I do not think so.)



What is stopping him from mind raping the high tiers and then destroying the others with his life wiping storm or psybeam or Shadow ball?


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 28, 2009)

lmao what? Mewtoo vs HST thread was a few days ago, and the general consesus was that he raped them (mind rape, copying powers, etc) he was able to destroy an island with untapped powers, lolz rape

and making plantery hurricans with his freakin fingers


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

As others have already said, Mewtwo already beat current OP in the What universes can Mewtwo solo thread, the general concession was that he would win via mind-rape.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

This is really a question of who thinks faster. If Mewtwo mindrapes before the high tiers can react he can control them. That wont end well.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> lmao what? Mewtoo vs HST thread was a few days ago, and the general consesus was that he raped them (mind rape, copying powers, etc) he was able to destroy an island with untapped powers, lolz rape
> 
> and making plantery hurricans with his freakin fingers



Yeah don't forget Mewtwo even said "I've grown far stronger since we last met" to Goivanni in returns. Given he destroyed an island when they first met, even twice the power he had is pretty damn good.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Speed of thought > speed of light in fiction.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Speed of thought > speed of light in fiction.



I hope that doesn't apply to all fiction... Jeez, that would make Pokemon horribly broken.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 28, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Speed of thought > speed of light in fiction.



So basically light is faster, since in real life light is faster then thought.


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 28, 2009)

Not like mewtoo needs to react, he has future sight


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 28, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> Not like mewtoo needs to react, he has future sight



Future sight takes 2-3 battle phases and it could miss, jeez. xD


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Mewtwo rapes One Piece.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

And how much time IRL is two to three battle phases? Mewtwo telekenetically moved a freakin lake if I recall and created planetary storms(Not in game mechanics now are they? so using gameplay mechanics is pointless as he ACTUALLY has broken level feats).

For what it's worth he reacted to a Hyperbeam if I recall not sure how fast that is. He nuked an island with untapped power and got stronger later and in Mewtwo returns he says he's stronger.


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



One Piece spoilers say WB has the earthquake fruit, and creates giant tsunamies and blows shit up easily. Also Sengoku mentions he has enough power to destroy the whole world, but this might be hyperbole

Still OPverse gets raped


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jul 28, 2009)

Never. Try. To. Use. Game. Mechanics. Ever. It's impossible to translate turns in games into how things would actually things would actually happen. Game mechanics like that are nothing more than Acceptable breaks from reality

Anyway, where does this mindraping ability Mewtwo supposedly has come from? Has he done anything else than mindcontrol Joy (who is for all intents and purposes, fodder)?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> And how much time IRL is two to three battle phases?


Realisticly? A few seconds.



> Mewtwo telekenetically moved a freakin lake


If you want the whole thing to make sense he teleported it and the spring that feeds it along with a bunch of Pokemon and people under the mountain. Oh yeah, plants and rocks too.
Acceptable breaks from reality



> if I recall and created planetary storms


We never really saw just how big it was but it was certainly a planetary threat. Harbor masters don't say it could be the worst storm ever without good reason.

Best views we do get.
Acceptable breaks from reality



> For what it's worth he reacted to a Hyperbeam if I recall not sure how fast that is.


If you take the dramatic close ups for what they are then they are hypersonic. Funny enough he does it to electric attacks too.
Acceptable breaks from reality
7:23ish



Icy_eagle said:


> Anyway, where does this mindraping ability Mewtwo supposedly has come from? Has he done anything else than mindcontrol Joy (who is for all intents and purposes, fodder)?



Do you want a head count on how many people's minds he has fucked with? Mind wiping the main cast etc.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jul 28, 2009)

Ah, I forgot about that last part. Didn't he do it again in that 2nd film?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Icy_eagle said:


> Ah, I forgot about that last part. Didn't he do it again in that 2nd film?



Yes. It was in one of my links I do believe.

Wasn't even there physically either.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2009)

You know I just realised he also mind wiped pretty much everybody who met him at the end of the first movie, That's Team Rocket, Nurse Joy, Ash and Crew, all those other trainers, plus the original pokemon he got his clones from. Hell I think he even turned back time as well. How's that for massive psychic power


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 28, 2009)

So conjuring storms is > speed of light?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> So conjuring storms is > speed of light?



I believe I expressed my dislike of this line of reasoning. I blame DC...


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 28, 2009)

kizaru needs to go into light form to be lightspeed, its in his character profile.

By the time he's in that form an ocean will be dropped on his head


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 28, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I believe I expressed my dislike of this line of reasoning. I blame DC...



I blame shitty logic on this entire debate tbh.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

I just remembered Mewtwo>>>>>>Sabrina and her father.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I blame shitty logic on this entire debate tbh.



It was going along fine until speed of thought > speed of light reared it's ugly head. FUCK YOU FLASH!

Ok, we need a setting and scenario. Otherwise this is going to be a jumbled mess.



Tranquil Fury said:


> I just remembered Mewtwo>>>>>>Sabrina and her father.



Oh god, don't remind me of that! The shit she did...


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Light speed would do you nothing if you can't even harm your opponent. Mewtwo having a barrier and all.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Light speed would do you nothing if you can't even harm your opponent. Mewtwo having a barrier and all.



Mew tagged him with a Shadow Ball while it was down. Granted it didn't slow him down or anything nor was he expecting the attack but it goes back to my first post. The question is who thinks faster.


----------



## Seyta (Jul 28, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> This is really a question of who thinks faster. If Mewtwo mindrapes before the high tiers can react he can control them. That wont end well.



Considering they don't know that he'll be mind-raping them, I'm going to go with your prediction of it not ending well


----------



## Knight (Jul 28, 2009)

you know what hurricanes bring with them right? think of New Orleans.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Well, a lightspeed kick to the head would do fine, I'd think...
> 
> But I forgot about his barrier. If Magellan conceded that, then fine.



I didn't conceed I was on Mewtwo's side. But I also had to tell people about Kizaru though.

And actually if the latest One piece spoilers are true I might change my mind in a few weeks so ask me later.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> I didn't conceed I was on Mewtwo's side. But I also had to tell people about Kizaru though.
> 
> And actually if the latest One piece spoilers are true I might change my mind in a few weeks so ask me later.



Wouldn't that just put him on level of Mewtwo in the first movie though? If the spoilers I saw are what you're talking about I mean.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Well with a casual Tsunami he made he was going to destroy Marijoe. Which is a huge city. If it wasn't for the Admirals. Which 2 admirals I might add.

And if he has Kizaru's speed then we have a Light Speed Planetary threat fighter vs Supersonic Planetary threat fighter.

We have to see if Whitebeard has Haki or his Duribillity.


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 28, 2009)

i dont see how he cant just mind-rape WB


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

It depends most of Mewtwo's feats are no limits fallacy.

He hasn't shown a set limit on his powers.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> It depends most of Mewtwo's feats are no limits fallacy.
> 
> He hasn't shown a set limit on his powers.



From what he has shown he has greater feats than anyone in One Piece. Planetary hurricanes just by moving his fingers....


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> From what he has shown he has greater feats than anyone in One Piece. Planetary hurricanes just by moving his fingers....



Whitebeard is showing similar power. He was also stated to have the power to destroy the planet..

Anything else?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Whitebeard is showing similar power. He was also stated to have the power to destroy the planet..
> 
> Anything else?



Well, there is still Mewtwo's mindraping powers. Even if there is some one faster with the same destructive capacity, that is a trump card.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Whitebeard is showing similar power. He was also stated to have the power to destroy the planet..
> 
> Anything else?



Planetary level> Island level.

Mewtwo can mind rape and use his hax psychic powers.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> It depends most of Mewtwo's feats are no limits fallacy.
> 
> He hasn't shown a set limit on his powers.



*cough*Mew*cough*

kuushou
"I will use all of my power to protect it!"


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Planetary level> Island level.
> 
> Mewtwo can mind rape and use his hax psychic powers.



Uhmm did you read my post or the Spoiler. He was about to destroy that Island casualy. He was stated to be able to destroy the world..

And Mind rape. Who is the strongest person he used Mind rape on?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> *cough*Mew*cough*
> 
> has amnesia and doesn't remember shit.
> "I will use all of my power to protect it!"



Which made him turn out to be weaker then Whitebeard.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Uhmm did you read my post or the Spoiler. He was about to destroy that Island casualy. He was stated to be able to destroy the world..
> 
> And Mind rape. Who is the strongest person he used Mind rape on?


Creatures who can manipulate ppls minds


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> Creatures who can manipulate ppls minds



The strongest person's mind he has manipulated?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Uhmm did you read my post or the Spoiler. He was about to destroy that Island casualy. He was stated to be able to destroy the world..



I read the One Piece spoilers Magellan but that still doesn't compare to doing it on a planetary level just by moving your fingers around.

And we all know that last part is hyperbole .



> And Mind rape. Who is the strongest person he used Mind rape on?



The entire planet.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> So basically light is faster, since in *real life *light is faster then thought.


And I said fiction.  It's like..you quoted me....and then said something totally different.  Like....why the fuck even quote me.  The structuring of your disagreeing statement doesn't even make sense.  Like....I have no clue why, but fuck you.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2009)

He mind wipes the entire planet. Strength has nothing to do with it if the people in question, OPverse, haven't shown resistance to telepathy.

Since WB apparently has a DF MewTwo just knocks him into the ocean.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I read the One Piece spoilers Magellan but that still doesn't compare to doing it on a planetary level just by moving your fingers around.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Vids.
Please.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> He mind wipes the entire planet. Strength has nothing to do with it if the people in question, OPverse, haven't shown resistance to telepathy.
> 
> Since WB apparently has a DF MewTwo just knocks him into the ocean.



Donflamango comes to mind. Sengoku and Tsuru know about his powers.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

I believe it's in Mewtwo strikes back but I don't remember where. He mind wiped the entire planet so the wouldn't remember him.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I believe it's in Mewtwo strikes back but I don't remember where. He mind wiped the entire planet so the wouldn't remember him.



No because Goivanni remembered him.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I believe it's in Mewtwo strikes back but I don't remember where. He mind wiped the entire planet so the wouldn't remember him.



It took all his power I beleive. And it took prep.

He doesn't have that.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Also, even if we do take your WB hyperbole to heart, are any of you really debating that he can cause that much damage to the whole planet faster than M2?  Also....can't M2 survive in space...oh and water?  So yayyy your greatest hope has to suicide to....oh wait do nothing to the flying, world affecting, cloning, copycatting (wait...can he copy abilities?), psychic who they have no reason to feel threatened by.  IC M2 is a bit of a dick...well, he was in the first movie.  

Also, my bad Hokage Naruto you were saying 'nah uh, light is faster than thought irl.'  That makes sense....but this is fiction.  A proper counterpoint would be 'that was US comic fiction and this is manga'  which could be true.  

ALSO, why are people thinking OP high tiers have high mental shielding?  And if you say haki, then *until it is known what haki is made of/what it does then haki should be stripped from fights.  *Because we're all just guessing, non?


Magellan said:


> Donflamango comes to mind. Sengoku and Tsuru know about his powers.


Whose to say Donnie boy isn't just making magical puppet strings appear?  Because the knife wielding guy was saying he couldn't control his body.  That's not telepathy/mind rape.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> It took all his power I beleive. And it took prep.
> 
> He doesn't have that.



Lol, he makes people forget easily. He did this in the first movie after he flew away and he did it from inside the mountain in returns. I remember because I just watched the movies yesterday. He didn't mind rape the planet, but he has shown to easily warp people's memories away from a distance.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> No because Goivanni remembered him.



He did? I haven't watched the movie in years so I don't remember.



Magellan said:


> It took all his power I beleive. And it took prep.
> 
> He doesn't have that.



Then a planetary hurricane it is then .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Lol, he makes people forget easily. He did this in the first movie after he flew away and he did it from inside the mountain in returns. I remember because I just watched the movies yesterday. He didn't mind rape the planet, but he has shown to easily warp people's memories away from a distance.



Ok. So he will be able to do that when Super sonicers, Hyper sonicers, and Light speeders attacking him left to right. His barrier has only shown to block a Flamethrower from a chariazard. Ace completely outclasses said Charizards. 

And he is weak to Darkness. Blackbeard controlls Darkness.

I switch sides so fast for some reason.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> He did? I haven't watched the movie in years so I don't remember.
> 
> Giavonni didn't remember. But Ash and the others did. He didn't delete there memories in Mewtwo strikes back.
> 
> Then a planetary hurricane it is then .



Or planetary Earthquake from the Beard..


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah in strikes back he just did it to the trainers and the non clones(and Mew), then in Returns Goivanni has some kind of fetish for Mewtwo and wants to capture him and such. For some reason he doesn't mind rape him then, he waits until the end of the movie.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Donflamango comes to mind. Sengoku and Tsuru know about his powers.



Have they shown resistance to his abilities. Do they operate the same way telepathy does?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Or planetary Earthquake from the Beard..



I really do hope that Whitebeard can do that .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Whitebeard _is_ the strongest man in OP, and Aokiji can bust a small country, so if he was amped and all it might not be a massive stretch 

Okay, a massive stretch.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Ok. So he will be able to do that when Super sonicers, Hyper sonicers, and Light speeders attacking him left to right. His barrier has only shown to block a Flamethrower from a chariazard. Ace completely outclasses said Charizards.
> 
> And he is weak to Darkness. Blackbeard controlls Darkness.
> 
> I switch sides so fast for some reason.



That's fine and good, but you can't say it's the limit. Actually it was colliding with Mew's a bunch too, but anyway, Mewtwo does have the whole psychic thing going for him. If he can teleport a lake, I'm sure he can hold a few guys in place while he mind rapes them.

Note that if Alakazam can out perform a supercomputer, then Mewtwo logically could do more so. Apperently a super computer can execute approximately 100 million instructions per second. Alakazam can out do 100 million instructions per second. Mewtwo can out do Alakazam.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Have they shown resistance to his abilities. Do they operate the same way telepathy does?


They know about his abillity. And if they didn't know how to counter it then Donflamago would rule the place. And yet he stop when they told him to stop.


Platinum said:


> I really do hope that Whitebeard can do that .



Read spoiler. .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Which made him turn out to be weaker then Whitebeard.



I thought that was a given really. Earthquake > storm. But you do have to factor in how he uses his powers. An earthquake isn't really useful vs something that can fly. You also have to factor where he moved the lake, under the mountain. I doubt that cave is accessable since he wanted to protect the spring. So what do you call that?



Platinum said:


> I believe it's in Mewtwo strikes back but I don't remember where. He mind wiped the entire planet so the wouldn't remember him.


That did not look like a planetary mind wipe at all. It looked like a temporal reset.
Link removed
Watch 1:08-1:09:20ish then go back to 20:28


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Whitebeard _is_ the strongest man in OP, and Aokiji can bust a small country, so if he was amped and all it might not be a massive stretch
> 
> Okay, a massive stretch.



Spoiler states he can destroy the planet. But we are obviously aren't going to put him at an Planet buster..

And planetary threat at the most.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Deathsaurer, I think Hurricane=Earthquake. That's just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I thought that was a given really. Earthquake > storm. But you do have to factor in how he uses his powers. An earthquake isn't really useful vs something that can fly. You also have to factor where he moved the lake, under the mountain. I doubt that cave is accessable since he wanted to protect the spring. So what do you call that?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah. I needed this video.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Deathsaurer, I think Hurricane=Earthquake. That's just my opinion anyway.



It depends really.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> That's fine and good, but you can't say it's the limit. Actually it was colliding with Mew's a bunch too, but anyway, Mewtwo does have the whole psychic thing going for him. If he can teleport a lake, I'm sure he can hold a few guys in place while he mind rapes them.
> 
> Note that if Alakazam can out perform a supercomputer, then Mewtwo logically could do more so. Apperently a super computer can execute approximately 100 million instructions per second. Alakazam can out do 100 million instructions per second. Mewtwo can out do Alakazam.


Are you trying to equate co-ordinating calculations to dealing with hundreds of unknown, very powerful and varied attacks being delivered at hypersonic and relativistic speeds?

It doesn't work...

And also, unless Mewtwo has prior knowledge, the people he holds in place may well be fodder or mid-tiers, leaving him open to attack from people such as Ace, Blackbeard, Aokiji, Kizaru...



> Deathsaurer, I think Hurricane=Earthquake. That's just my opinion anyway.



A hurricane just scours what's on the surface and in terms of human damage, the worst it can do is pick you up and throw into into surrounding structures. An earthquake can have you crushed by thousands of tons of rock.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Ok. So he will be able to do that when Super sonicers, Hyper sonicers, and Light speeders attacking him left to right. His barrier has only shown to block a Flamethrower from a chariazard. *Ace completely outclasses said Charizards. *
> 
> And he is weak to Darkness. Blackbeard controlls Darkness.
> 
> I switch sides so fast for some reason.


Proooooooof!  I've heard mad hype on the zard.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Deathsaurer, I think Hurricane=Earthquake. That's just my opinion anyway.



I have never heard of a hurricane shifting the planets axis. There have been several earthquakes that have.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> It depends really.



Life wiping hurricane=life wiping earthquake.

Only Mewtwo does his with a twirl of a hand.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

People do know Aokiji can freeze Oceans instantly right? .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Life wiping hurricane=life wiping earthquake.
> 
> Only Mewtwo does his with a twirl of a hand.



So what if he can. Aokiji stops it.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> People do know Aokiji can freeze Oceans instantly right? .



Can he do it while a hurricane is going on? Mewtwo erases memories kinda that fast too.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Can he do it while a hurricane is going on? Mewtwo erases memories kinda that fast too.



Well he did stop half of a Island busting Tsunami while it was about to hit.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> They know about his abillity. And if they didn't know how to counter it then Donflamago would rule the place. And yet he stop when they told him to stop.



That just means his ability has a limit and like all DF users he has obvious weakness.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That just means his ability has a limit and like all DF users he has obvious weakness.




If its so obvious then name it for me.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Well he did stop half of a Island busting Tsunami while it was about to hit.



Ah I see. Well considering Mewtwo's storm is continuous, it isn't the same as a single tsunami, he might be able to stop some of it, but then there is the fact Mewtwo doesn't even have to concentrate on the storm. He even casually disabled all the pokemon's abilities and was fighting Mew while this storm was going on and showed no signs of strain.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

See thats what your prblm is. He disables all pokemon's abillity. Who can say he can disable one piece's characters abillity.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> If its so obvious then name it for me.



The Ocean and several other bodies of water.
Seastone.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The Ocean and several other bodies of water.
> Seastone.



Mewtwo has seastone?

The ocean is going to hit Don with Aokiji freezing it?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> The ocean is going to hit Don with Aokiji freezing it?



They're gonna freeze it while Mewtwo is mind controlling them? This shit goes both ways pal.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, I was just saying he can do other things while keeping the storm going but, each pokemon such as a Pikachu or a Nidoran or Bulbasaur are considered different species, and pokemon attacks have worked on humans in the past. For instance Gengar's are said to eat dreams of people. With that being said, we have Mewtwo affecting multiple species of creature with his disable ability, and we also have moves such as dream eater work on humans. He obviously would not use a disable on a human, as humans in Poke verse have no powers. 

I suppose you can throw in he disabled elemental powers such as lightning,ground,water,fire, and whatever else was there. Though I think that bit is irrelivant , but the above is the main argument I am getting at.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Aokiji freezing the ocean as Mewtwo unfreezes it?
Whitebeard quaking the earth as Mewtwo turns him into a monkey or baby?



While being imune to most of it? And regening what he isn't?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

I believe Oda said that enough of any kind of water will immobilize a DF user. 

And Magellan, Akoji is going to freeze all the water on the planet ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Mewtwo can use *every pokemon power in the game*



Since when ?



Magellan said:


> Mewtwo has seastone?


No it is just a well known way to stop a DF user which is what you asked for.



> The ocean is going to hit Don with Aokiji freezing it?


Again you just asked for their weaknesses.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Since when ?



Since he's the genetic duplicate of Mew and holds his same powers.
Which is every power in the game.

De-Evolution beam should work rather nicely.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_cFhfVcg6w[/YOUTUBE]
5:02, Sebrina turns people into dolls.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2noPJ3rYaA[/YOUTUBE]
More psychic reality warping fun at 6:27, she shrunk them and that's the same trick Mewtwo used with the lake more or less.

Sadly, can't find them in englist ATM.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> De-Evolution beam should work rather nicely.



On humans?

What, they'll de-evolve to primates?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> lmao what? Mewtoo vs HST thread was a few days ago, and the general consesus was that he raped them (mind rape, copying powers, etc) he was able to destroy an island with untapped powers, lolz rape
> 
> and making plantery hurricans with his freakin fingers


 
Where has Mewtwo made planetary hurricanes? Hasn't watched Mewtwo Returns, otherwise, he hasn't shown anything like this within the first movie. 



Tranquil Fury said:


> And how much time IRL is two to three battle phases? Mewtwo telekenetically moved a freakin lake if I recall and created planetary storms(Not in game mechanics now are they? so using gameplay mechanics is pointless as he ACTUALLY has broken level feats).
> 
> For what it's worth he reacted to a Hyperbeam if I recall not sure how fast that is. He nuked an island with untapped power and got stronger later and in Mewtwo returns he says he's stronger.


 
As far as I'm concerned, the whole planetary storm is unquantifable since we have no idea how far the storm had gone, or even if it had ravaged the earth. 



Icy_eagle said:


> Never. Try. To. Use. Game. Mechanics. Ever. It's impossible to translate turns in games into how things would actually things would actually happen. Game mechanics like that are nothing more than Acceptable breaks from reality
> 
> Anyway, where does this mindraping ability Mewtwo supposedly has come from? Has he done anything else than mindcontrol Joy (who is for all intents and purposes, fodder)?


 
Aside from making Ash and the rest of the humans on his island forget what had happened during the battle to determine who was going to be the Pokemon Master?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Well, I was just saying he can do other things while keeping the storm going but, each pokemon such as a Pikachu or a Nidoran or Bulbasaur are considered different species, and pokemon attacks have worked on humans in the past. For instance Gengar's are said to eat dreams of people. With that being said, we have Mewtwo affecting multiple species of creature with his disable ability, and we also have moves such as dream eater work on humans. He obviously would not use a disable on a human, as humans in Poke verse have no powers.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Theres almost a logia for every element in the One piece verse.


Banhammer said:


> Aokiji freezing the ocean as Mewtwo unfreezes it?
> Whitebeard quaking the earth as Mewtwo turns him into a monkey or baby?
> Mewtwo can do that. Can Mewtwo do either of those.
> Mewtwo can use *every pokemon power in the game*


Really this is news to me.


Platinum said:


> I believe Oda said that enough of any kind of water will immobilize a DF user.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The other Admirals can counter.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Since he's the genetic duplicate of Mew and holds his same powers.
> Which is every power in the game.


Mew's ability has never been every power in the game, it has been nearly every attack in the game. MewTwo has never shared this trait with mew. It's not as if MewTwo is an exact duplicate of Mew.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> On humans?
> 
> What, they'll de-evolve to primates?



either primates, or babies. Depends if the "Evolution" in pokemon is really an evolutionary reaction or more of an aging thing.
If the latter, it makes sense for the mto be turned into toddlers.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, what properties of the DF users are actually really different from pokemon?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Mew's ability has never been every power in the game, it has been nearly every attack in the game. MewTwo has never shared this trait with mew. It's not as if MewTwo is an exact duplicate of Mew.


True.



Banhammer said:


> either primates, or babies. Depends if the "Evolution" in pokemon is really an evolutionary reaction or more of an aging thing.
> If the latter, it makes sense for the mto be turned into toddlers.


You have too show it works on humans too. Not just pokemon. We can't assume.


Chibi_Hao said:


> Well, what properties of the DF users are actually really different from pokemon?



Turning into the actually element for starters.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

We're not talking about Metronome, are we 

Better yet... Never mind. I can see that the general concensus is going with movie Mewtwo


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

The way I see, there aren't that many ways for someone to solo a verse.

He has to have some of these:

- durability that outclasses any of the attacks in the opposing verse (e.g Superman)
- speed way above anyone and everyone in the opposing verse (e.g. Flash)
- power that outclasses anyone and any levels of durability in the opposing verse (e.g. Galactus)
- a broken ability that can work on an entire verse (e.g. Gold Experience Requiem)

Mewtwo has none of these. With hundreds of characters that have different abilities working together, many of these with high damage levels, no matter what he does, eventually a few of them are going to get through and that's the end of him.

Too much speculation in here: Mewtwo's de-evolution beam can work on humans, his mindrape can take out a lot of high-tiers (who are all faster than him) at once, etc.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Relevantly? None. Rule of equivalence


mystictrunks said:


> Mew's ability has never been every power in the game, it has been nearly every attack in the game. MewTwo has never shared this trait with mew. It's not as if MewTwo is an exact duplicate of Mew.



Mews ability is every attack in the game, every power if you consider the attack "Transform" and Mewtwo only displayed psichic powers so far because they came from the time where psichic was the most powerfull class in the game.
He's still Mew's genetic equal


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, the disabling power is not needed anyway. What can they really do against a mind rape attack?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> We're not talking about Metronome, are we
> 
> Better yet... Never mind. I can see that the general concensus is going with movie Mewtwo



Well one has never read one piece. And I countered every argument thrown at me. So your on the winning side.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Relevantly? None. Rule of equivalence
> 
> 
> Mews ability is every attack in the game, every power if you consider the attack "Transform" and Mewtwo only displayed psichic powers so far because they came from the time where psichic was the most powerfull class in the game.



Until Darkness came in. Too bad One piece doesn't have a darkness logia.....Oh wait.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Well, the disabling power is not needed anyway. What can they really do against a mind rape attack?


 
Nothing, unless there are characters in One Piece that have a resistance to mind rape. 



Magellan said:


> Well one has never read one piece. And I countered every argument thrown at me. So your on the winning side.


 
What are you talking about?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> True.


Subjective


> You have too show it works on humans too. Not just pokemon. We can't assume.


Rule of equivalence. Also, common sense. What, is koofing's smoke now harmless to us?


> Turning into the actually element for starters.


Geodude?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Also movies don't usually follow game logic, I mean, psychic powers should not hurt Alakazam so much, but Mewtwo owned it in one telekentic attack.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Geodude?



One more relevant to the movie. Onix


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Nothing, unless there are characters in One Piece that have a resistance to mind rape.
> 
> Donflamango has mind controll powers. Tsuru and Sengoku both knows he has those powers. And they know how to counter it.
> 
> What are you talking about?



Your on the Mewtwo side right? Or on One piece side?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Until Darkness came in. Too bad One piece doesn't have a darkness logia.....Oh wait.



Too bad upper tier legendaries tend to not give a shit about the elemental cycle. Shadow Ball is a Ghost type move, neither Mew or Mewtwo gave a shit about this fact.

I'm not convinced who the winner is either way.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Until Darkness came in. Too bad One piece doesn't have a darkness logia.....Oh wait.



too bad the "Darkness" logia is not a dark being, but one that manipulates gravity.
It's moria you want to o after, and Mewtwo can just use light screen combine with telepathic read to find his weakness, turn into a blastoise and use Surf


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm on neither side. I'm basically just voicing my opinion, and debunking hyperbolic, unquantifable claims and feats.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'm on neither side. I'm basically just voicing my opinion, and debunking hyperbolic, unquantifable claims and feats.



There is nothing hyperbolic about Mewtwo's claim. He had no reason to boast or lie. He is the smartest of all pokemon too.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Subjective
> 
> Rule of equivalence. Also, common sense. What, is koofing's smoke now harmless to us?
> 
> ...


That your only argument?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> There is nothing hyperbolic about Mewtwo's claim. He had no reason to boast or lie. He is the smartest of all pokemon too.


 
Being smart doesn't mean that you can't lie, or boast about your power.


----------



## Kimimaro (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't see what stops mewtwo from flying faaaaaar away or just dive into deep waters and mind rape them systematically at his leisure


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> too bad the "Darkness" logia is not a dark being, but one that manipulates gravity.
> It's moria you want to o after, and Mewtwo can just use light screen combine with telepathic read to find his weakness, turn into a blastoise and use Surf



Mewtwo is even going to notice Moria with other people fighting him?

Mewtwo can't win this. Its a whole verse.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> too bad the "Darkness" logia is not a dark being, but one that manipulates gravity.
> It's moria you want to o after, and Mewtwo can just use light screen combine with telepathic read to find his weakness, turn into a blastoise and use Surf



This isn't a series of one-on-one fights, though. While Mewtwo is preoccupied with Moria, all the other people whaling on him will get an opening.

He can't afford to take care of them individually.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> He is the smartest of all pokemon too.



I think Arceus, ignoring obvious PIS, holds that title. Aswell as strongest, oldest, etc.



Kimimaro said:


> I don't see what stops mewtwo from flying faaaaaar away or just dive into deep waters and mind rape them systematically at his leisure



Best arguement so far.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Mewtwo is even going to notice Moria with other people fighting him?
> 
> Mewtwo can't win this. Its a whole verse.



So Mewtwo couldn't solo Twilightverse?

Afterall it's a whole verse .


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Kimimaro said:


> I don't see what stops mewtwo from flying faaaaaar away or just dive into deep waters and mind rape them systematically at his leisure



Your right. .

Its not like Aokiji can freeze the Ocean.  Whitebeard split it. And Blackbeard put a Blackhole into the crack. Sucking in Mewtwo while he is flying.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Being smart doesn't mean that you can't lie, or boast about your power.



But he still had no reason or motivation to lie or boast. He isn't that type of character.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> This isn't a series of one-on-one fights, though. While Mewtwo is preoccupied with Moria, all the other people whaling on him will get an opening.
> 
> He can't afford to take care of them individually.



he can afford to keep them from seeing him and attacking him as he telkinetically crushes each and every one of them into a buble and surfs the logias.

Or teleports to the other side of the world and life wipes


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> So Mewtwo couldn't solo Twilightverse?
> 
> Afterall it's a whole verse .



Hmm I guess let me put it this way.

Mewtwo can't solo a verse full of people faster then him and counter most of his abillitys.

He can solo Twilight.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I think Arceus, ignoring obvious PIS, holds that title. Aswell as strongest, oldest, etc.



Well, at the point in time in which the movie was made though.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> he can afford to keep them from seeing him and attacking him as he telkinetically crushes each and every one of them into a buble and surfs the logias.
> 
> Or teleports to the other side of the world and life wipes



Aokiji freezes the Surf with ease.

Whitebeard counters.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2009)

> He's still Mew's genetic equal


No he is not. from the in game description of its origins to its origins in the anime it is more then just a copy of Mew. It is a clone based on Mew's DNA but at some point whoever was creating it decided to make it more powerful.


MewTwo still takes it though as no one in One Piece has shown resistance to telepathy. It isn't something you can resist by being strong.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Your right. .
> 
> Its not like Aokiji can freeze the Ocean.  Whitebeard split it. And Blackbeard put a Blackhole into the crack. Sucking in Mewtwo while he is flying.



Teleport. It's that simple


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Your right. .
> 
> Its not like Aokiji can freeze the Ocean.  Whitebeard split it. And Blackbeard put a Blackhole into the crack. Sucking in Mewtwo while he is flying.



It's not like Mewtwo can teleport... Oh wait.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 28, 2009)

Kimimaro said:


> I don't see what stops mewtwo from flying faaaaaar away or just dive into deep waters and mind rape them systematically at his leisure


 
Or rape the shit out of their minds, making them forget that they even have Devil Fruit powers, having them jump in the water for a swim 



Platinum said:


> So Mewtwo couldn't solo Twilightverse?
> 
> Afterall it's a whole verse .


 
What the fuck

Now Sanin3 is going to bring his ass back 



Chibi_Hao said:


> But he still had no reason or motivation to lie or boast. He isn't that type of character.


 
Even though I hadn't said that he was lying 

Just giving an example, or something like that, at best it's arguable, just powerscaling other than what he's shown.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> he can afford to keep them from seeing him and attacking him as he telkinetically crushes each and every one of them into a buble and surfs the logias.
> 
> Or teleports to the other side of the world and life wipes



He can afford to keep hundreds upon hundreds of people who might be anywhere from a metre to a kilometre away from seeing and attacking him?

If we're going with equivalency and all, then Haki could potentially be useful as a way to break out of his hold, or weaken it to the point that others could do so.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 28, 2009)

How do they counter mind rape? He can do this over a radius and can do it quickly. So basically we have a verse full of toddlers in the mind.


----------



## Kimimaro (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Your right. .
> 
> Its not like Aokiji can freeze the Ocean.  Whitebeard split it. And Blackbeard put a Blackhole into the crack. Sucking in Mewtwo while he is flying.



Fair enough.

Mewtwo just teleports to some place far away, uses same strategy


----------



## Magellan (Jul 28, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> It's not like Mewtwo can teleport... Oh wait.



So can Enel. And Aokiji. 




This thread is getting bigger and bigger by the minute. I was hoping it wasn't going to be huge. Now its boring.:


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> How do they counter mind rape? He can do this over a radius and can do it quickly. So basically we have a verse full of toddlers in the mind.



"over a radius"?

What radius?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 28, 2009)

Magellan said:


> So can Enel. And Aokiji.



Oh? As in space-time manipulation? Mewtwo doesn't need to see his foes, he mind wiped from under a fucking mountain.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Mewtwo can manipulating huge storms with a slight twirl of his hand, he can erase the minds of multiple people and teleport them vast distances away, he can petrify people, and his mind is faster than the fastest supercomputers(From what I hear, never seen it proven), Mewtwo would probably win, although some of the more destructive characters like Enel, Ace, or Kizaru could win it for OPverse if they breached his shield. Not sure if they can though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2009)

> although some of the more destructive characters like Enel, Ace, or Kizaru could win it for OPverse if they breached his shield. Not sure if they can though.



Likelier than not, they can, especially with so many people pressuring him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> He can afford to keep hundreds upon hundreds of people who might be anywhere from a metre to a kilometre away from seeing and attacking him?
> 
> If we're going with equivalency and all, then Haki could potentially be useful as a way to break out of his hold, or weaken it to the point that others could do so.



Telepathy falls in no way under the equivalence rule.

And you can teleport from a country or four away.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> And you can teleport from a country or four away.



Or, you can be silly like Sebrina and fuck with reality using it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2noPJ3rYaA[/YOUTUBE]
6:28 till the end

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-5Mpwzf4wk[/YOUTUBE]
you'll know when to stop

That's what pokemon teleporting is capable of.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

It's okay, I can speak average portuguese.



Oh Sabrina. Oh memories. How I miss my innocence


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It's okay, I can speak average portuguese.


Wha? You can understand that? Plz translate so I don't have to find it in english.





> Oh Sabrina. Oh memories. How I miss my innocence



Space-time fuckery is fun aint it? Mewtwo used that to stuff an Island, lake, and spring in a dinky little cave. Psychic powers are srs business.


Edit: 
I just noticed this is in the wrong dome, should be in the anime/manga dome.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

When has Mewtwo's shields block Multi city block busters? When has he mind wipe people who are not fodder. When has he transformed? When has he been able to react to Hypersonic speeds? 

All this claims no vids to back it up?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> When has Mewtwo's shields block Multi city block busters?


He isn't going to be there for it.



> When has he mind wipe people who are not fodder.


He mind wiped the main cast and Team Rocket's elite. Watch the movies.



> When has he transformed?


He hasn't.



> When has he been able to react to Hypersonic speeds?


The casual reactions to hyperbeams and thunderbolts.



> All this claims no vids to back it up?


Bullshit. I posted links to the fucking movies. Go watch them.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He isn't going to be there for it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Im about to leave.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> If your saying he will fly he get blitze before.


No. Teleport out of their view.



> The main cast is fodder to One piece verse.


A horrible association fallacy. He mindwiped people with fucking plot shields. And assloads of Pokemon too. Prove OP can resist.



> Awsome.


Mew has.



> And how fast do these move?


One is an energy beam that outran Palkia who was fast enough to pick people up off the ground and drag them through the air. The other is an electric current. He thought so fast he actually raised his hand before they could get to him.



> Im about to leave.



Kthxbai! Make sure you don't come back till you actually watch the movies.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Not only this^ but they may be fodder in terms of power, but like said they have plot shields. Power doesn't even always matter. They could have planet destroying attacks but if they have no psychic resistance it will do them nothing now will it?

So prove OP has the mental resistance to stand up to a creature who makes all other psychics in his universe(at the time) seem like fodder.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Thunderbolt and Hyper Beam are hypersonic?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Thunderbolt and Hyper Beam are hypersonic?



Like I said hyper beam outran Palkia who dragged Team Rocket off the ground and pulled them through the air several feet. Rayquaza broke glass by flying by it and his hyper beam was much faster than he is. They even used Metagross's pokedex entry of rivaling a super computer in the anime and Mewtwo is higher tier.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Movie feat, right? Deoxys movie?

Talking about Rayquaza


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Movie feat, right? Deoxys movie?
> 
> Talking about Rayquaza



Yes.
movies
About 2 minutes in.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Mewtwo blocked hyper beam at the last minute, that part should be noted and casually reflected it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Then again, wouldn't the power and speed of the attack itself depend upon its user? Power level, etc, experience.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Then again, wouldn't the power and speed of the attack itself depend upon its user? Power level, etc, experience.


Power maybe. Hyperbeams travel relatively the same speed, of course, there is going to be some inconsistancies in the animation. That is to be expected. But as far as I know, the moves only get stronger, and the pokemon gets faster thus able to use the moves faster, but I suppose speed could vary.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't you just love the movies


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Then again, wouldn't the power and speed of the attack itself depend upon its user? Power level, etc, experience.



The power yes. I have never denied this, after all Palkia and Dialga caused a small space-time distortion with them. I can't fathom a reason it'd be slower if it is an energy beam. Shorter range would be understandable.



> Don't you just love the movies


Dramatic effect FTW!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I wish Lugia was that powerful


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I wish Lugia was that powerful



You just got to believe!

But no, I thought he was powerful?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I wish Lugia was that powerful



Well, rumor has it Lugia vs Ho-Oh is the next movie. I hope it's the original Lugia if the rumor is true.



Chibi_Hao said:


> But no, I thought he was powerful?


He is, just not Dragon trio powerful.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Well, rumor has it Lugia vs Ho-Oh is the next movie. I hope it's the original Lugia if the rumor is true.



links please


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Now you're just teasing me


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> links please



Oh great...

At the end of the Arceus movie summary.


> The teaser trailer for the 13th movie begins immediately! Lugia is flying down and dodges a Fire-type attack from Ho-Oh, and then circles around and fires a Hyper Beam back at it. Ho-Oh flies up from the right and launches another Fire attack, and Lugia flies in from the left, launching an Aero Blast. The attack looks like blue electricity mixed with wind. The two attacks collide and create an explosion. The "Pocket Monsters: Diamond and Pearl, Platinum" logo pops up, and then "2010" appears under it.





Darth Nihilus said:


> Now you're just teasing me



No I'm not.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK

Now you've...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

legendary birds fighting. what has pokemon become


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Johto > Every other shitty region that came after it


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Johto > Every other shitty region that came after it



i liked Kantō


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Kanto, Orange Islands, Johto

Poketrinity


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Well there is a remake of Gold and Silver coming out.

Sinnoh's a pretty good region.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2009)

I wonder if they'll make the uknows actually fun and have a plot this time.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 29, 2009)

Mewtwo, fuck year


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

This should be a fun little tidbit for powerscaling purposes.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5an8PKuFaQ[/YOUTUBE]
1:05

Metagross is Gen III which started in 03. Supercomputers at the time were in the billion to trillion calcs per second range. I could make an arguement for Gen IV since that's where the episode is from.

Alakazam Gen IV anime pokedex entry
Thread detailing the changes

Thread detailing the changes
Game pokedex which is similar to Alakazam again.
Thread detailing the changes

Mewtwo pwned an Alakazam. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-rt7siQuKA[/YOUTUBE]
7:16

Good luck speed blitzing!


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Mewtwo gets utterly raped


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Mewtwo gets utterly raped



How? how about a little elaboration.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> How? how about a little elaboration.



I suggest you read the next One Piece chapter.  

Anyways One Piece has too many heavy hitters, Mewtwo can only read minds and make tornadoes. Luffy breaks it's neck with 1 punch.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I suggest you read the next One Piece chapter.
> 
> Anyways One Piece has too many heavy hitters, Mewtwo can only read minds and make tornadoes.



No he can't, Have you even seen either movie, and let's wait until it's actually out to judge the chapter shall we.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> No he can't, Have you even seen either movie, a*nd let's wait until it's actually out to judge the chapter shall we.*



Yes I have seen both movies. All he can do is read minds and mind wipe. That's a low level telepath.

It doesn't matter, Mewtwo isn't doing anything to the hundreds of thousands of monsters OP has. Comodore Smoker is enough. The Admirals would be overkill and the hundreds of thousands of marines half of them with unique abilities...plus the thousands of pirates destroys Mewtwo.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I suggest you read the next One Piece chapter.
> 
> Anyways One Piece has too many heavy hitters, Mewtwo can only read minds and make tornadoes. Luffy breaks it's neck with 1 punch.



Too bad Luffy doesn't rape and instead dies in a life wiping hurricane.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Too bad Luffy doesn't rape and instead dies in a life wiping hurricane.



Whats a hurricane going at 75mph going to do to a rubber man? Blow him miles away 

Luffy sucks in air, blows to easily counter the speed of the hurricane, and smashes his fist through Mewtwo's skull.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yes I have seen both movies. All he can do is read minds and mind wipe. That's a low level telepath.
> 
> It doesn't matter, Mewtwo isn't doing anything to the hundreds of thousands of monsters OP has. Comodore Smoker is enough. The Admirals would be overkill and the hundreds of thousands of marines half of them with unique abilities...plus the thousands of pirates destroys Mewtwo.



Yeah and cause life wiping hurricanes, nuke an island, build giant lab fortresses, made cloning tech, made pokeballs able to capture more than just Pokemon, moved an entire lake and spring.

Turned people to stone too. Good luck Rubber man.

Stop under rating Mewtwo.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

You do realize he could reduce the all to the size of dolls right? How the hell are the going to hit something with space-time fucking teleportation that can mindrape from under a mountain?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yes I have seen both movies. All he can do is read minds and mind wipe. That's a low level telepath.
> 
> It doesn't matter, Mewtwo isn't doing anything to the hundreds of thousands of monsters OP has. Comodore Smoker is enough. The Admirals would be overkill and the hundreds of thousands of marines half of them with unique abilities...plus the thousands of pirates destroys Mewtwo.



OP does not have hundreds of thousands of monsters, your being stupid. It has a handful that have been shown, we can't do guessing games on what the other marines abilities are until their shown, so until that point the unnamed ones are fodder, and oddly enough Smoker hasn't shown any resistance to mind-fuckery or having his mind-wiped like Mewtwo did at the end of the first movie. Judging from the spoilers, Whitebeard will be a problem as will the Admirals, but until more is shown (and until the fucking chapter is actually freaking out), it's impossible to tell.

As said before no one in One Piece has shown anykind of resistance to mind-fuckery.

Edit: also as Deathsaurer has said MewTwo is above Sabrina, who can transmute people into dolls, what's stopping him from doing the same.

Also you can't be serious that you think freaking Luffy could beat him.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> *You do realize he could reduce the all to the size of dolls right?* How the hell are the going to hit something with *space-time fucking teleportation* that can mindrape from under a mountain?



Mindrape?  Mewtwo can only read minds and mind wipe. Mind wiping isn't going to do shit to Luffy since he did it to himself against Enel anyways.

And I want proof of all the bolded claims.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> OP does not have hundreds of thousands of monsters, your being stupid. It has a handful that have been shown, we can't do guessing games on what the other marines abilities are until their shown, so until that point the unnamed ones are fodder, and oddly enough Smoker hasn't shown any resistance to mind-fuckery or having his mind-wiped like Mewtwo did at the end of the first movie. Judging from the spoilers, Whitebeard will be a problem as will the Admirals, but until more is shown (and until the fucking chapter is actually freaking out), it's impossible to tell.
> 
> As said before no one in One Piece has shown anykind of resistance to mind-fuckery.



How is it impossible to tell when we have the spoiler and pics?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Whats a hurricane going at 75mph going to do to a rubber man? Blow him miles away
> 
> Luffy sucks in air, blows to easily counter the speed of the hurricane, and smashes his fist through Mewtwo's skull.



Great plan genius but you do know the difference between a tornado and a hurricane right? Most hurricanes especially life wiping ones move way faster than 75 miles an hour and they usually bring flooding with them. And since Luffy is a DF user.... well you can figure that out.

Even if Luffy tried to get close Mewtwo would just teleport away.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 29, 2009)

Whitebeard would murk Mewtwo


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> How is it impossible to tell when we have the spoiler and pics?



It is very possible, that those pics could be fake, or it could be mistranslated, which is why it's best to not take feats into consideration, until the chapters been fully released.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not even


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Mindrape?  Mewtwo can only read minds and mind wipe. Mind wiping isn't going to do shit to Luffy since he did it to himself against Enel anyways.


I see you completely forgot about how he was actually controlling Nurse Joy.



> And I want proof of all the bolded claims.


Sabirna used teleport.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poZcEYTvCFQ[/YOUTUBE]
2:58

Mewtwo uses it to stuff an Island and lake in a cave.
Link


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Not only this^ but they may be fodder in terms of power, but like said they have plot shields. Power doesn't even always matter. They could have planet destroying attacks but if they have no psychic resistance it will do them nothing now will it?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Donflamango has the excat same power.





Darth Nihilus said:


> Thunderbolt and Hyper Beam are hypersonic?



*Spoiler*: __ 



No they aren't.






Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Like I said hyper beam outran Palkia who dragged Team Rocket off the ground and pulled them through the air several feet. Rayquaza broke glass by flying by it and his hyper beam was much faster than he is. They even used Metagross's pokedex entry of rivaling a super computer in the anime and Mewtwo is higher tier.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Im not too good at calcing speed. So im blind. But how does this make them hypersonic. I know im clueless to speed.





KingOfShippers said:


> OP does not have hundreds of thousands of monsters, your being stupid. It has a handful that have been shown, we can't do guessing games on what the other marines abilities are until their shown, so until that point the unnamed ones are fodder, and oddly enough Smoker hasn't shown any resistance to mind-fuckery or having his mind-wiped like Mewtwo did at the end of the first movie. Judging from the spoilers, Whitebeard will be a problem as will the Admirals, but until more is shown (and until the fucking chapter is actually freaking out), it's impossible to tell.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Donflamango and Tsuru come to mind. For statments I made. And manga sayings.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Jul 29, 2009)

Why the fuck are Darth Nihilus and Omega ALWAYS together like two butt cheeks? GOD BRING J PLAYA BACK.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Why the fuck are Darth Nihilus and Omega ALWAYS together like two butt cheeks? GOD BRING J PLAYA BACK.



You've used this insult before, try something new.

Also no.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Why do you have so much interest in me, Captain Smoker?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Captain Smoker said:


> Why the fuck are Darth Nihilus and Omega ALWAYS together like two butt cheeks? GOD BRING J PLAYA BACK.



I thought it was me and Darth Nihilus ?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Donflamango has psychic powers surpassing Sabrina or Alakazam? Proof plox.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Im not too good at calcing speed. So im blind. But how does this make them hypersonic. I know im clueless to speed.



It's simple, things that are moving so fast they're generating massive air wakes can't outrun them. Mach 1 can't break glass like that. Besides, I already posted proof he is a walking supercomputer.


----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Why do you have so much interest in me, Captain Smoker?



You and butt cheeks. Perhaps there's a hidden meaning there?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> It's simple, things that are moving so fast they're generating massive air wakes can't outrun them. Mach 1 can't break glass like that. Besides, I already posted proof he is a walking supercomputer.



Considering the fact Alakazam can out perform one, I'd say he is a couple levels above super computer or more. The point is the guy has a strong brain.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> It's simple, things that are moving so fast they're generating massive air wakes can't outrun them. Mach 1 can't break glass like that. Besides, I already posted proof he is a walking supercomputer.



If Alakazam was a walking supercomputer they would NEVER get caught by a pokeball. Pokedex is hyperbole


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> You and butt cheeks. Perhaps there's a hidden meaning there?


 
Ah. Oddly enough, this wouldn't be the first time 

But enough about me


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Doesn't Alakazam have some bullshit ridiculous IQ around 5000?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Considering the fact Alakazam can out perform one, I'd say he is a couple levels above super computer or more. The point is the guy has a strong brain.



Anime dex says a brain like a supercomputer.


> Alakazam, the Psi Pok?mon and the evolved form of Kadabra. With the brain like a super computer, it possesses many different super-natural powers.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> If Alakazam was a walking supercomputer they would NEVER get caught by a pokeball. Pokedex is hyperbole



Considering that the Alakazam would be too weak to react to the Pokeball at that point, didn't even cross your mind did it?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> If Alakazam was a walking supercomputer they would NEVER get caught by a pokeball. Pokedex is hyperbole



Not in the anime it isn't.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Alakazam is smart but his defence stats are really bad. Thats why he can get caught.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Considering that the Alakazam would be too weak to react to the Pokeball at that point, didn't even cross your mind did it?



Alakazam don't nesseceraly have to be weakened to be caught. Didn't even cross your mind did it?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Alakazam

And there you go.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Alakazam is smart but his defence stats are really bad. Thats why he can get caught.



His defense stats have nothing to do with it. To catch him, you need to weaken him. Unless you have a master ball. This is a FACT in pokemon. In the anime and the games.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Alakazam is smart but his defence stats are really bad. Thats why he can get caught.



With a supposed IQ of 5000 you would think that they are smart enough to create something that can counter a pokeball, they are smarter than supercomputers after all


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

You do realize the pokedex in the anime is programed by scientists that actually study Pokemon right? They aren't bullshitting.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> His defense stats have nothing to do with it. To catch him, you need to weaken him. Unless you have a master ball. This is a FACT in pokemon. In the anime and the games.


 
That's the general way to catch a Pokemon, after all, in most cases


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Alakazam
> 
> And there you go.



Yeh and Machamp can deliver 1000 punches in 2 seconds


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> That's the general way to catch a Pokemon, after all, in most cases



Well, besides what team rocket does. But they have never tried to capture Alakazams.



Omega Level said:


> Yeh and Machamp can deliver 1000 punches in 2 seconds



Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it isn't true. Scientists in Pokemon study it. It's not hyperbole.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

You befriend the pokemon you catch. After beating them within an inch of life.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yeh and Machamp can deliver 1000 punches in 2 seconds



Anime dex.
Alakazam
Kthxbai!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yeh and Machamp can deliver 1000 punches in 2 seconds


 
Where does it say that?



Chibi_Hao said:


> Well, besides what team rocket does. But they have never tried to capture Alakazams.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it isn't true. Scientists in Pokemon study it. It's not hyperbole.


 
Although they did capture Lugia


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Well, besides what team rocket does. But they have never tried to capture Alakazams.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it isn't true. Scientists in Pokemon study it. It's not hyperbole.



Tyranitar also brings down mountains and CAN NOT BE HARMED BY ANY ATTACK.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Alakazam don't nesseceraly have to be weakened to be caught. Didn't even cross your mind did it?



That only works with the Master Ball (Technically you can't catch Alakazam at all.) and that's more gameplay mechanics behind that, than anything else.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

I also don't think you can even catch an Alakazam in any games.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Where does it say that?
> 
> 
> 
> Although they did capture Lugia



Machamp =/= Machop Kthanksbye


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Tyranitar also brings down mountains and CAN NOT BE HARMED BY ANY ATTACK.



Have you ever though scientists have yet to see an attack that can harm it. Thus their conclusion would be...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Tyranitar also brings down mountains and CAN NOT BE HARMED BY ANY ATTACK.



Yea, but for gameplay's sake he has to be able to be harmed so he just has some really good defensive stuff.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Where does it say that?



Wrong Poke... Machamp's game dex entries actually do say that.
Where does it say that?


I love how he is ignoring the anime dex entry!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I also don't think you can even catch an Alakazam in any games.



You can't you have to trade for a Kadabra, who will then evolve after the trading. Which is why I said you can't catch him at all. The same goes for Golem and Machamp.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

What the fuck is this bullshit?

The PokeDex in both the anime and the games is created by Pokemon researchers to provide factual knowledge to Pokemon trainers, it is not friggin hyperbole, it is a canonical statement.

Hyperbeam I do not know, but Thunderbolt not being hypersonic? It's a bolt of friggin lightning, that would be like some douchebag claiming Enel is not hypersonic in lightning form.

Mewtwo being a low level telepath? He tampers with the minds of multiple people and Pokemon(Who are able to fight telepaths) easily, warps an island and lake under a mountain, and teleports all the trainers and Pokemon back at the shelter they came from, he was also able to control Nurse Joy's mind. Mewtwo is a bigger telepath than anyone in OP...Not that that says alot.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Yea, but for gameplay's sake he has to be able to be harmed so he just has some really good defensive stuff.



-Goes of to make Galactus vs Tyranitar thread-


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I also don't think you can even catch an Alakazam in any games.



Action replay :xzaru


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Machamp =/= Machop Kthanksbye


 
lol Mistake



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Wrong Poke... Machamp's game dex entries actually do say that.
> Link removed
> 
> 
> I love how he is ignoring the anime dex entry!


 
Little Moses, not really


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> -Goes of to make Galactus vs Tyranitar thread-



Obviously you didn't read my statement.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Wrong Poke... Machamp's game dex entries actually do say that.
> Link removed
> 
> 
> I love how he is ignoring the anime dex entry!



There is no anime dex entry only the ones from the games.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

INCORRECT!!!

Ash would often bring out his PokeDex to get general information on Pokemon he saw.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Obviously you didn't read my statement.



So how do pokemone researchers know "so much" about ancient pokemon and their powers when they have never seen them in action?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> INCORRECT!!!
> 
> Ash would often bring out his PokeDex to get general information on Pokemon he saw.



Im talking about on the website fool.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> There is no anime dex entry only the ones from the games.



For Alakazam
Link removed
I posted it twice already.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

You do realise alot about ancient Pokemon is generally considered by researchers to be unknown and is based on legends right?

and Legendary Pokemon are rare, not unseen, considering they have actual pictures of them for the PokeDex.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Im talking about on the website fool.



He posted them already you silly goose.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> For Alakazam
> Link removed
> I posted it twice already.



How did I ignore that? 

if it is like a supercomputer it should have easily devised a way to not get captured, or hit or even harmed....yet.....


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> So how do pokemone researchers know "so much" about ancient pokemon and their powers when they have never seen them in action?



They study bones, oh and did you know they bring them back to life? Dude these humans cloned a pokemon so powerful it could wipe all life from the world. High tech cloning tech exists in pokemon.

Also hardly any info is given on the ancient pokemon so....


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> You do realise alot about ancient Pokemon is generally considered by researchers to be unknown and is based on legends right?
> 
> and Legendary Pokemon are rare, not unseen, considering they have actual pictures of them for the PokeDex.



Therefore pokedex entries on the Legendary pokemon are not fact.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> So how do pokemone researchers know "so much" about ancient pokemon and their powers when they have never seen them in action?



They're based off of speculation and myth, just like we do today, with *OUR* dinosaurs.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> How did I ignore that?
> 
> if it is like a supercomputer it should have easily devised a way to not get captured, or hit or even harmed....yet.....



It's in the anime where we know scientists made it. It isn't hyperbole!


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> He posted them already you silly goose.



You wern't talking about that though. 
Puts you on ignore list.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Therefore pokedex entries on the Legendary pokemon are not fact.



Because why? They don't give that much info on them. So try again.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Therefore pokedex entries on the Legendary pokemon are not fact.



Except the parts that are.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> It's in the anime where we know scientists made it. It isn't hyperbole!



Then humans>Alakazam since it cannot counter or escape an human creation. i am not saying it's false or true, im just pointing out major contradictions and inconsistency.


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Therefore pokedex entries on the Legendary pokemon are not fact.



Their based on lore and mythology. Pokedex is canon.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> You wern't talking about that though.
> Puts you on ignore list.



To be serious.

Why do you always have to make yourself out to be a butthurt loser?

Everytime someone makes you look stupid or says something you disagree with, you "" like a little girl and report them or put them on ignore.

Grow up kid.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Then humans>Alakazam since it cannot counter or escape an human creation. i am not saying it's false or true, im just pointing out major contradictions and inconsistency.



Human tech in Pokemon is extraordinarily advanced you fool. 

Stop grasping at straws.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Because why? They don't give that much info on them. So try again.



No because, they have not seen them and all their information is from speculation and myth. Unlike Dinosaurs which are studied by their biological remains.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Then humans>Alakazam since it cannot counter or escape an human creation. i am not saying it's false or true, im just pointing out major contradictions and inconsistency.



You realize in like episode 2 the pokedex says wild Pokemon are jealous of owned Pokemon. They may actually let themselves get caught.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

*waits for Narcissus to join the debate*


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> You realize in like episode 2 the pokedex says wild Pokemon are jealous of owned Pokemon. They may actually let themselves get caught.



Thats why they try to kill the owners and their pokemon.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Then humans>Alakazam since it cannot counter or escape an human creation. i am not saying it's false or true, im just pointing out major contradictions and inconsistency.



That doesn't even make any sense. How is that inconsistency or contradiction. It's not like scientists can't catch ABRAS and study their evolution or something...oh wait.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> No because, they have not seen them



Prove this statement please.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> No because, they have not seen them and all their information is from speculation and myth. Unlike Dinosaurs which are studied by their biological remains.



lol, Just like pokemon. Ancient pokemon have been brought back to life. Which is more than I can say about our dinosaurs.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Thats why they try to kill the owners and their pokemon.



Why do you assume they all react the same way? Dear god...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> No because, they have not seen them and all their information is from speculation and myth. Unlike Dinosaurs which are studied by their biological remains.



Which are bones too, your also forgetting that the research of Dinosaurs is like  completely based upon speculation.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Why do you assume they all react the same way? Dear god...



Name a jelous wild pokemon that hasn't acted that way and I'll conceed.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Why do you assume they all react the same way? Dear god...



Let's also not forget if they fight back it's probably in self defense. I mean if I was a bear based pokemon and some punk ass kid came in to my forest, I'd be having more than picnic baskets for lunch.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *waits for Narcissus to join the debate*



Narcissus will put him in his place. Like he does to all the others .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Name a jelous wild pokemon that hasn't acted that way and I'll conceed.



Sorry, I don't have time to watch all 300+ episodes. Seriously, there is nothing unreasonable about the idea.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Name a jelous wild pokemon that hasn't acted that way and I'll conceed.



For wild? Jigglypuff. She was always jealous when people paid attention to other pokemon. And she is wild.


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Name a jelous wild pokemon that hasn't acted that way and I'll conceed.



 Chikorita. Bye bye.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Narcissus will put him in his place. Like he does to all the others .


 
I should have brought some popcorn


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> For wild? Jigglypuff. She was always jealous when people paid attention to other pokemon. And she is wild.



Beat me to it. damn rep for you.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Sorry, I don't have time to watch all 300+ episodes. Seriously, there is nothing unreasonable about the idea.



The scientists can also study these pokemon by getting the eggs and raising them through their evolutions. Thus being able to get this data safely


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Chikorita wasn't jelous because it didn't have an owner, same as Juigglypuff.
Juigglypuff is an attention whore.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

This thread is getting embarassing.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> The scientists can also study these pokemon by getting the eggs and raising them through their evolutions. Thus being able to get this data safely



Proof that they do this specific method please.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Chikorita wasn't jelous because it didn't have an owner, same as Juigglypuff.
> Juigglypuff is an attention whore.



...What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 29, 2009)

Pokedex is canon. Just about everybody in the OBD that knows/debate Pokemon accepts it. Stop going against the tide and save yourself the hassle.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

First off, what the fuck is a Juigglypuff


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Proof that they do this specific method please.



 You can't be serious!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Chikorita wasn't jelous because it didn't have an owner, same as Juigglypuff.
> Juigglypuff is an attention whore.



How the hell does Jigglypuff not count, it fits exactly what you asked for.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> Pokedex is canon. Just about everybody in the OBD that knows/debate Pokemon accepts it. Stop going against the tide and save yourself the hassle.



Yup Machamp can punch 1000 times in 2 seconds and Tyranitar cannot get harmed by any attacks therefore is an invincible pokemon.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Proof that they do this specific method please.



Um dude, I think you're grasping at straws big time here. Not every little thing has to be shown to you. Tell me what is so unreasonable about it. It's not like I am saying scientists are omniscient ninjas or something, and I am not making some outlandish claim. I think the method I mentioned is a most likely method. As pokemon scientists you know...do study that kind of stuff.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

So Professor Oak doesn't have his own Neverland Ranch, along with Elm, Birch, and the rest of the Pokemon professors?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

K you win. Pokedex is 100% infallible and true.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Good to see you finally came around.


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> K you win. Pokedex is 100% infallible and true.


Sweet concession in the afternoon.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yup Machamp can punch 1000 times in 2 seconds and Tyranitar cannot get harmed by any attacks therefore is an invincible pokemon.



The first part, is like I said, just something you do not agree with. Doesn't mean it's false.

For Tyranitar, I gave a reason for this too. If they have observed attacks being used on it and it has not been phased, then their assumption would be it cannot be hurt. It's not like they shot planet busters or nukes at it. Geez.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

For Tyranitar we can at least take that as no Pokemon can harm it conventionally.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> K you win. Pokedex is 100% infallible and true.



The first step is admitting the truth .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> For Tyranitar we can at least take that as no Pokemon can harm it conventionally.



Suicune says hai!


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Tyranittar>Arceus? The pokedex seems to agree with this hypothesis.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> For Tyranitar we can at least take that as no Pokemon can harm it conventionally.



Yeah, that's basically what I was saying, I doubt these scientists were trying to say he is some invincible tank that is unbeatable(Everyone knows Plot device Pikachu can beat him)


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Whiiiiiiiiiiineeeeeeeee.



Yes yes your butthurt we know.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> Yes yes your butthurt we know.



And I admited it? Wanna rub sum cream on it to ease the pain.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> And I admited it? Wanna rub sum cream on it to ease the pain.





Acceptance feels good huh?


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Snappy butthurt comeback.



Dude seriously grow up and stop whining.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

So can we get back on topic.

I was owning ass..


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Acceptance feels good huh?



Yup it does.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

HEY GUYS LET'S SEE IF WE CAN GET MORE POSTS THAN THE GOKU VS MAGNETO THREAD


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Mewtwo wins, if anyone still wants to debate after the butthurt display we were given.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> So can we get back on topic.
> 
> I was owning ass..



No, you really weren't. This:
Born Identity. 
plus super computer brain solos. He's just gonna keep teleporting away and mind raping. I will admit OP has more raw power than Mewtwo if it's any conciliation to you.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> So can we get back on topic.
> 
> I was owning ass..



Still waiting for you to provide proof they can resist mind rape. He doesn't even need to be near them and it's pretty laughable that they would all just attack at once. They would be in the crossfire of each other.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> HEY GUYS LET'S SEE IF WE CAN GET MORE POSTS THAN THE GOKU VS MAGNETO THREAD


Kay



Dark-Jaxx said:


> Mewtwo wins, if anyone still wants to debate after the butthurt display we were given.



Actually I didn't conceed to Mewtwo winning just that pokedex is cannon.
Admirals stomp Mewtwo in an unholy butt reap.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Actually I didn't conceed to Mewtwo winning just that pokedex is cannon.
> Admirals stomp Mewtwo in an unholy butt reap.



And your reasoning behind this is?


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level reached Butthurt level.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> And your reasoning behind this is?



To be a douche.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Actually I didn't conceed to Mewtwo winning just that pokedex is cannon.
> Admirals stomp Mewtwo in an unholy butt reap.



After he teleports under the ocean?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

How will the Admirals go about doing that?

Also, have Akainu's powers been revealed?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> So can we get back on topic.
> 
> I was owning ass..



There's still no proof that they can resist Mewtwo mind raping them, so unless you can think of something Mewtwo takes this.

Edit for Omega: How are they going to resist the Mind Rape.

Edit again for Jaxx: No they haven't, but they'll probably be revealed in the coming weeks.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> And your reasoning behind this is?



While Mewtwo is busy with the hundred of thousands of marines, Aokiji freezes him then breaks him into pieces. Kizaru is light speed so Mewtwo isn't reactiong to him. Luffy can counter the mind wipe and his 75-125mph hurricane winds.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> While Mewtwo is busy with the hundred of thousands of marines, Aokiji freezes him then breaks him into pieces. Kizaru is light speed so Mewtwo isn't reactiong to him. Luffy can counter the mind wipe and his 75-125mph hurricane winds.



Lol? He isn't going to stand there in a mob. He is going to teleport out of sight and mind rape. Repeatedly.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> While Mewtwo is busy with the hundred of thousands of marines, Aokiji freezes him then breaks him into pieces. Kizaru is light speed so Mewtwo isn't reactiong to him. Luffy can counter the mind wipe and his 75-125mph hurricane winds.



Luffy can't counter a mind-wipe, what the hell even gave you that impression. and he fucking can't counter the Hurricane force winds either.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> There's still no proof that they can resist Mewtwo mind raping them, so unless you can think of something Mewtwo takes this.
> 
> Edit for Omega: How are they going to resist the Mind Rape.



Donflamango has Mind control power. Tsuru and Sengoku know all about it. If they didn't know how to counter it Don would be stomping all over them. But they know how to counter it cause they told him to stop or sit his ass down.

Well they didn't say it like that but we get the picture..


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Lol? He isn't going to stand there in a mob. He is going to teleport out of sight and mind rape. Repeatedly.



Not before Kizaru kills him at the speed of light. Mewtwo aint reacting to him.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> While Mewtwo is busy with the hundred of thousands of marines, Aokiji freezes him then breaks him into pieces. Kizaru is light speed so Mewtwo isn't reactiong to him. Luffy can counter the mind wipe and his 75-125mph hurricane winds.



You do realize that he can mind rape over a large area quickly? So if they are all near him, it makes it easier. Also how does Luffy counter mind rape and his hurricane winds? Go on, scans please.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> While Mewtwo is busy with the hundred of thousands of marines, Aokiji freezes him then breaks him into pieces. Kizaru is light speed so Mewtwo isn't reactiong to him. Luffy can counter the mind wipe and his 75-125mph hurricane winds.



Lul wut?

Why would he just float in the gang of Marines, why not, you know, teleport far away before any of them can even think and then proceed to create a large storm of DOOM while mindraping the strongest of OPverse?

Luffy counter mindwipe? Dude, you do realise Luffy is HORRIBLY weak to mental attacks right? Django's hypnotism works on him when it was not even meant for him.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Donflamango has Mind control power. Tsuru and Sengoku know all about it. If they didn't know how to counter it Don would be stomping all over them. But they know how to counter it cause they told him to stop or sit his ass down.
> 
> Well they didn't say it like that but we get the picture..



And he shrinks them like Sabrina did.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Techniqly. Enel mantra is kinda like Mewtwo's mind powers.

And Luffy turned off his brain and mind to counter it.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Donflamango has Mind control power. Tsuru and Sengoku know all about it. If they didn't know how to counter it Don would be stomping all over them. But they know how to counter it cause they told him to stop or sit his ass down.
> 
> Well they didn't say it like that but we get the picture..



Is it anything on level with the psychic powers of Sabrina or Alakazam? If not then it's not going to do much good if any.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Donflamango has Mind control power. Tsuru and Sengoku know all about it. If they didn't know how to counter it Don would be stomping all over them. But they know how to counter it cause they told him to stop or sit his ass down.
> 
> Well they didn't say it like that but we get the picture..



His so-called "mind control" powers are actually strongly implied to be more like human puppeteering.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Luffy can't counter a mind-wipe, what the hell even gave you that impression. and he fucking can't counter the Hurricane force winds either.



Luffy's Gomu Gomu no Hanabi is a counter to mind wipe since he mind wipes himself. Luffy sucking in air and using it to propell himself at mach speeds easily counters hurrican force winds.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Not before Kizaru kills him at the speed of light. Mewtwo aint reacting to him.



Too bad he isn't always light speed. Mewtwo teleports before he thinks to attack.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Also Sengoku is on the same level as Whitebeard.

Shanks also crossed swords with Whitebeard.

Whitebeard the same guy we agreed to have the same level of destruction power as Mewtwo.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Techniqly. Enel mantra is kinda like Mewtwo's mind powers.
> 
> And Luffy turned off his brain and mind to counter it.



Kinda like? Once he turns off his brain Mewtwo can control it. Also how does he turn it back on without a brain? That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Techniqly. Enel mantra is kinda like Mewtwo's mind powers.
> 
> And Luffy turned off his brain and mind to counter it.



No.

Just no.

I am a gigantic fan of Enel, but this is just wrong, Enel's Mantra is more like very basic mindreading to predict movements.

Luffy emptied his mind of thought, it is not the same thing at all.


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait If we go by game rules couldn't BB O.K. Mewtwo?


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Too bad he isn't always light speed. Mewtwo teleports before he thinks to attack.



His attacks are. 

Your only giving me Teleportation an answer to everything. 

He isn't soloing the verse.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Luffy's Gomu Gomu no Hanabi is a counter to mind wipe since he mind wipes himself. Luffy sucking in air and using it to propell himself at mach speeds easily counters hurrican force winds.



Lol no dude. 

Gomu Gomu no Hanabi emptied his mind of thoughts so Enel could not use Mantra to read his mind, it is not a proven defense against an actual mental attack.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Also is Mewtwo in character?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Also Sengoku is on the same level as Whitebeard.
> 
> Shanks also crossed swords with Whitebeard.
> 
> Whitebeard the same guy we agreed to have the same level of destruction power as Mewtwo.



Does he cause the destruction with his sword? I want to see this feat. Because just because he has the power doesn't mean he does it with his sword. If we could say that Mewtwo has life wiping tail whip powers. So I want to see Whitebeard destroy or imply he can destroy life with his sword.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level stop debating with me.

Your not helping one bit and your ruining my argument. I don't debate with trolls.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> His attacks are.
> 
> Your only giving me Teleportation an answer to everything.
> 
> He isn't soloing the verse.



Teleportation is an extremely viable tactic, and Mewtwo needs a thought to do so, Mewtwo thinks faster than Kizaru, therefore he can teleport before Kizaru can attack.

Kizaru can also be easily mindraped, having shown no resistance to it, especially not a telepath on Mewtwo's level.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Chibi_Hao said:


> Does he cause the destruction with his sword? I want to see this feat. Because just because he has the power doesn't mean he does it with his sword. If we could say that Mewtwo has life wiping tail whip powers. So I want to see Whitebeard destroy or imply he can destroy life with his sword.



Tommarrow or Friday the chapter will be up.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Teleportation is an extremely viable tactic, and Mewtwo needs a thought to do so, Mewtwo thinks faster than Kizaru, therefore he can teleport before Kizaru can attack.
> 
> Kizaru can also be easily mindraped, having shown no resistance to it, especially not a telepath on Mewtwo's level.



Hmm if Kizaru was in Light form and completly light would that help?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Also is Mewtwo in character?



Depends, his character has been victim of major PIS, in Returns.


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 29, 2009)

BB shouldn't be effect by psychic attacks since he is darkness.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> Wait If we go by game rules couldn't BB O.K. Mewtwo?



How? Teleport fucking reality warps.



Magellan said:


> His attacks are.


I'm not arguing that. He still has to activate everything. 



> Your only giving me Teleportation an answer to everything.


It fucking reality warps dude, you saw what Sabrina did with it right? Combine with mind controlling other people and he is wreaking absolute havoc.



> He isn't soloing the verse.



Give him a few months. He'll pull it off in time.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Hmm if Kizaru was in Light form and completly light would that help?



Not really, even if he started in light form, he would have to process a thought to make an attack or movement, Mewtwo would have already teleported and wuld be out of the way, and even in light form he still has a mind.

I will admit this fight is by no stretch a stomp, the biggest threats IMO are Kizaru and Enel due to the speed of their attacks and their high destructive output, also, what does Whitebeard do next chapter that is so impressive?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Sabrina turning Ash and crew into dolls 

Well, aside from Ash and his Pokemon.


----------



## Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Omega Level stop debating with me.
> 
> Your not helping one bit and your ruining my argument. I don't debate with trolls.


Too damn bad.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Not really, even if he started in light form, he would have to process a thought to make an attack or movement, Mewtwo would have already teleported and wuld be out of the way, and even in light form he still has a mind.
> 
> I will admit this fight is by no stretch a stomp, the biggest threats IMO are Kizaru and Enel due to the speed of their attacks and their high destructive output, also, what does Whitebeard do next chapter that is so impressive?



Breaks reality itself...from the way the scans look, and then sets up a nuke level attack.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Not really, even if he started in light form, he would have to process a thought to make an attack or movement, Mewtwo would have already teleported and wuld be out of the way, and even in light form he still has a mind.
> 
> I will admit this fight is by no stretch a stomp, the biggest threats IMO are Kizaru and Enel due to the speed of their attacks and their high destructive output, also, what does Whitebeard do next chapter that is so impressive?



Creates a tsunami so big its about to wipe out the entire Mariejol. An Huge Island.

And also claimed Planet buster. And the above feat was casual.

This is top tier One piece character.

Also scale it he is Lightspeed. Like Rayleigh and Kizaru.

How he does this is he grabs air and it looks like he made a crack in air. And made the Tsunami.

Also Aokiji and Akainu stop the Tsunami from destroying the place.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I will admit this fight is by no stretch a stomp


No it isn't. It'll take weeks, if not months of zanny hijynxs.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> No it isn't. It'll take weeks, if not months of zanny hijynxs.



It might come down to, who will burn out first.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

The fuck? :amazed

I may have to reserve my judgment on this thread until I read the next One Piece chapter.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

I just wanted to prove that this wasn't a stomp.

The biggest adavantage Mewtwo has is his pshycic power.

Everything else is game.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> It might come down to, who will burn out first.



Mew sat at the bottom of a lake with a psychic bubble around her (gender?) for god knows how long. Hell, several psychic Pokemon turn themselves nearly invisible.



Magellan said:


> I just wanted to prove that this wasn't a stomp.


Don't worry, it's not. I wasn't sure he could pull it off till the teleport under the ocean gag. Mewtwo will have to work fucking hard for this, I mean FUCKING HARD.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 29, 2009)

Can these mofo's solo op?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> Can these mofo's solo op?



Seakings thier size are 1 hit ko'ed.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

For the record, Deoxys is one of my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Im repping everyone in this thread that gave me a good debate. I haven't had a good one in a while. And a stalemate is a good for both sides.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> For the record, Deoxys is one of my favorite Pokemon.



Me too. We have so much in common


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Mew is a girl?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

I would think it varies.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Seakings thier size are 1 hit ko'ed.



And yet Sea-kings can't create Tsunami's, expand continents or sleep in lava...


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Me too. We have so much in common



and he was beat by Mewtwo


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> Can these mofo's solo op?


I doubt it. Mewtwo only does it via psychic hax and just barely. They'd do some major damage though. IIRC they're like Whitebeard. Groudon makes earthquakes, Kyorge makes tsunamis. They might get a draw. And Magellan, these are like the tier 2 Pokemon, OP is getting close to the top.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Mew is a girl?



Sounded like one in the dub.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Deoxyz was beaten by Mewtwo!? :amazed

In the movie when Deoxys got serious he raped Raquayza!


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> and he was beat by Mewtwo


And that's how it should be ;D


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Deoxyz was beaten by Mewtwo!? :amazed
> 
> In the movie when Deoxys got serious he raped Raquayza!



Really? I remember something totally different.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 29, 2009)

In my eyes Mewtwo is the strongest pokemon.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> In my eyes Mewtwo is the strongest pokemon.



If only... Much as I like Palkia and Dialga the Gods are overpowered SOBs! Mewtwo will always be my favorite for actually killing Ash for a minute.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Really? I remember something totally different.



Raquayza only beat him with a cheap shot, the entire first fight Deoxys was mangling him and had the chance to, but his vision was fucked up. 

Second fight he had to be stopped by the other Deoxys, he was beating Raquayza's ass.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> How did I ignore that?
> 
> if it is like a supercomputer it should have easily devised a way to not get captured, or hit or even harmed....yet.....



Any Alakazam is already a Kadabra that has already bonded with a trainer. Why would it run away from a home?




Magellan said:


> Donflamango has Mind control power. Tsuru and Sengoku know all about it. If they didn't know how to counter it Don would be stomping all over them. But they know how to counter it cause they told him to stop or sit his ass down.
> 
> .



Seastone.

Superior Fire Power.

CIS


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Pfft I everyone knows Pikachu is the strongest pokemon. .


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Ash's Pikachu is.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I doubt it. Mewtwo only does it via psychic hax and just barely. They'd do some major damage though. IIRC they're like Whitebeard. Groudon makes earthquakes, Kyorge makes tsunamis. They might get a draw. And Magellan, these are like the tier 2 Pokemon, OP is getting close to the top.


They do much more then just earthquakes and tsunamis. They change weather on a global scale and can change the face of the planet.


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Ash's Pikachu is.



If we gave it all the plot in the world it would one shot god.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 29, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Deoxyz was beaten by Mewtwo!? :amazed
> 
> In the movie when Deoxys got serious he raped Raquayza!






Yeah, the fight was epic


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 29, 2009)

Why were its morphing abilities fucked up?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> If we gave it all the plot in the world it would one shot god.



Oh no


----------



## Magellan (Jul 29, 2009)

Where did you get these pokemon scans from. I read all the way to the begging of Gold and Silver.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 29, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> They do much more then just earthquakes and tsunamis. They change weather on a global scale and can change the face of the planet.



Yes, I'm aware they alter the landscape with their powers. I thought that was obvious with their nature. What makes Mewtwo such a bitch is that goddamn teleport. Them lacking that get a draw at best I think.


----------



## ipakmann (Jul 29, 2009)

Ditto


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 29, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Pfft I everyone knows Pikachu is the strongest pokemon. .



idk Red's Pikachu has a spirit bombish move lol.

Must have youtube account to view.
Must have youtube account to view.


----------



## Kimimaro (Jul 30, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Techniqly. Enel mantra is kinda like Mewtwo's mind powers.
> 
> And Luffy turned off his brain and mind to counter it.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

HAHAHAHA!!!! mewtwo cant read the minds of the pacifista, who can shoot out beams that can cut pretty much anything at the speed of light.... nehahaha... mewtwo doesnt have speed of light reaction tiime.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! mewtwo cant read the minds of the pacifista,



Why not? They are part human after all.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

no, just kuma is


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> no, just kuma is



Pacifista are human weapons . . .


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Pacifista are human weapons . . .



i dont remember that, but i could be wrong. im rereading the arc right now. i do not think that mewtwo could kill kizaru though. speed of light>>>>> a thought. i guess the battle depends on location


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> i do not think that mewtwo could kill kizaru though. speed of light>>>>> a thought.



That would require him to start in light mode and if that's allowed Mewtwo starts with his powers on aswell. It proceeds to get screwy from there.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Light mode requires a few seconds to start right?


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> That would require him to start in light mode and if that's allowed Mewtwo starts with his powers on aswell. It proceeds to get screwy from there.



it takes less than i milisecond to change form. makes no diff


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Mewtwo pwned something with a super computer like brain before it could respond to the attack.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

OP>>>>> human brain>>>>> computer


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Lolwut? Human brains do not process data as fast as super computers. We're talking billions of calcs per second.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Mewtwo pwned something with a super computer like brain before it could respond to the attack.



read the OP data book. switching forms is an instict after awhile. CPs have no instinct


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Instinct still takes data processing. Super computers process data much faster than humans do. This is the stuff they use to count lighning strikes per second and make weather models.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

how come mewtwo didnt control everyone on the planet then?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Cause he wanted them dead? He had a giant storm going, disabled the powers of 50 or so Pokemon, and fought Mew at the exact same time.


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> how come mewtwo didnt control everyone on the planet then?



He wanted to destroy them not control them.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

if you can control them, you can destroy them. and OP can use haki to make Mewtwo pass out jst by being close


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> if you can control them, you can destroy them. and OP can use haki to make Mewtwo pass out jst by being close



Yeah I doubt that they can make a telepath pass out unless you have proof they can.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

its never been stated that they cant. it has nothing to do with how smart you are or your powers.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

I see you like no limits fallacies. Really, it seems alot like Mewtwo's powers. Arceus is the only potential psyker in Pokemon that could hope to top Mewtwo. Perhaps Giratina aswell if he used psychic attacks.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> *I see you like no limits fallacies*. Really, it seems alot like Mewtwo's powers. Arceus is the only potential psyker in Pokemon that could hope to top Mewtwo. Perhaps Giratina aswell if he used psychic attacks.



Trust me, he really does.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I see you like no limits fallacies. Really, it seems alot like Mewtwo's powers. Arceus is the only potential psyker in Pokemon that could hope to top Mewtwo. Perhaps Giratina aswell if he used psychic attacks.



that has nothing to do with OP haki. do you know what that is?


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Trust me, he really does.



yes, i do. but you have to realize that most of these powers are assumptions and could be vastly over/under estimated


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> that has nothing to do with OP haki. do you know what that is?



It looks like projecting ones spirit to affect others. Funny enough it does exactly the sort of stuff Mewtwo does for the most part.


----------



## Skylit (Jul 30, 2009)

Mewtwo takes this.


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

hehehe... would you like me to say OP loses?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> hehehe... would you like me to say OP loses?



TBH, I already said it will be a damned hard fight for him and he'll have to use every trick he has to win. I even listed as a draw for Mewtwo because it's so tight. He isn't walking in and stomping if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2009)

macragge101 said:


> if you can control them, you can destroy them. and OP can use haki to make Mewtwo pass out jst by being close



Proof that it will make something with as much willpower as MewTwo pass out? So far its been shown to only make nameless fodder and civilians pass out correct?


----------



## macragge101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> TBH, I already said it will be a damned hard fight for him and he'll have to use every trick he has to win. I even listed as a draw for Mewtwo because it's so tight. He isn't walking in and stomping if that's what you're worried about.



i wont argue with that. i guess u win.  + rep


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I see you like no limits fallacies. Really, it seems alot like Mewtwo's powers. Arceus is the only potential psyker in Pokemon that could hope to top Mewtwo. Perhaps Giratina aswell if he used psychic attacks.



Groudon and Kyogre were unaffected by any pokemon attack. They can't be destroyed but only but back were they belong.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> Groudon and Kyogre were unaffected by any pokemon attack.


I said psyker as in psychic type. Mewtwo is the strongest. Though Arceus would probably pwn him at that if he used psychic powers, same with Giratina.



> They can't be destroyed but only but back were they belong.



That is clearly hyperbole. The Dragon trio would pwn them badly.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 30, 2009)

Gonna go with Mewtwo taking this with some difficulty.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I said psyker as in psychic type. Mewtwo is the strongest. Though Arceus would probably pwn him at that if he used psychic powers, same with Giratina.
> 
> 
> 
> That is clearly hyperbole. The Dragon trio would pwn them badly.



Why is that hyperbole?

Anyways Whitebeard kills Mewtwo.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Why is that hyperbole?


Space and time > land and sea. The Dragons can kill him.



> Anyways Whitebeard kills Mewtwo.


Teleport ffs. That's the thing that saves Mewtwo's ass.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Why is that hyperbole?
> 
> Anyways Whitebeard kills Mewtwo.



Other than him starting a Tsunami and breaking the sky, he still doesn't have that much feats, and still there's nothing suggesting he has any kind of resistance against mind rape.

Those feat were impressive yes, but it's still not enough to take down Mewtwo yet, let's give it a few more weeks.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Other than him starting a Tsunami and breaking the sky, he still doesn't have that much feats, and still there's nothing suggesting he has any kind of resistance against mind rape.
> 
> Those feat were impressive yes, but it's still not enough to take down Mewtwo yet, let's give it a few more weeks.



Yeh you're probably right.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 30, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I said psyker as in psychic type. Mewtwo is the strongest. Though Arceus would probably pwn him at that if he used psychic powers, same with Giratina.
> 
> 
> 
> That is clearly hyperbole. The Dragon trio would pwn them badly.



How is it a hyperbole when it was shown in the manga. Ryquza(sp?) could only supress them for the most part while Regice, Regesteel, and Regerock could only contain them in a space for a little time.

What is the dragon trio?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> How is it a hyperbole when it was shown in the manga. Ryquza(sp?) could only supress them for the most part while Regice, Regesteel, and Regerock could only contain them in a space for a little time.
> 
> *What is the dragon tri*o?



Palkia, Dialga and Giratina. Though Giratina looks more like a giant bug, than something supposed to be a dragon.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

Neither of them look like Dragons.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Neither of them look like Dragons.



Palkia and Dialga at least look vaguely like dragons, Giratina doesn't even get that close.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 30, 2009)

His origin forme is like a chinese dragon.


----------



## αce (Jul 31, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Yeh you're probably right.



Fucking serious?

Whitebeard makes people commit suicide by just sitting. Mental state means nothing to him.

And he cracked the air. The fucking air. Who does that


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Fucking serious?
> 
> Whitebeard makes people commit suicide by just sitting. Mental state means nothing to him.
> 
> And he cracked the air. The fucking air. Who does that



It still doesn't matter, until he shows some resistance to mind-fuckery, Mewtwo's going to walk right over him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2009)

Dragon trio is Dragonite Charizard and Gyrados nad effe your new age pokemons .


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 14, 2009)

Mewtwo creates planetary scale hurricanes, meaning big fat tsunamis pwn all DF users.

Aokoji freezes, ill give u that at teh very least.

Whitebeard can make planetary earthquakes.

THAT is the most useless piece of shit ever. Mewtwo can FLY! Earthquakes wont do fuck against him. besides, Mewtwo can survive in space, so if Whitebeard uses a planetary scale earthquake, Whitebeard just handed Mewtwo his victory on a silver platter by self descruting the whole OPverse.

mewtwo can just copy a satellite laser and spam hyperbeam or shadow ball from space. Im sure he can do that.


----------



## realmathena1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I hope that doesn't apply to all fiction... Jeez, that would make Pokemon horribly broken.



I think that depends on the way is viewed, if your are measuring the speed lights take to travel from point A to point B against the time it takes from an inpulse from the brain to transmit an action then yes, light is faster, but then we have people who can move "at the speed of thought" but that means they think they are in another galaxy and they are in another galaxy, lights would take years to travel to another galaxy, yet the dude who thought of going to another galaxy reached it in 1 second, so in that way thought is faster.


----------



## SHM (Dec 14, 2009)

Overrated Mewtwo dies a horrible dead.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 14, 2009)

And just as killfox was talking about necros, someone necroes this thread


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2009)

SHM said:


> Overrated Mewtwo dies a horrible dead.



And you felt the need to necro this why? especially considering you didn't even come up with a good argument as to how One Piece would win, against Mewtwo mindraping the lot of them.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Dec 14, 2009)

Neg rep vs. thread necromancy. Who wins? Neg rep is bloodlusted.


----------



## SHM (Dec 14, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> And you felt the need to necro this why? especially considering you didn't even come up with a good argument as to how One Piece would win, against Mewtwo mindraping the lot of them.



Are you kidding? If there is someone who did necro this thread it was pikachuwei.
Pay attention next time.

And you saying Mewtwo can mindrape an entire verse of super-powerful beings, when he just mind-raped some normal humans and weak Pokemons in his own verse, is hilarious.

Overrated Mewtwo is overrated.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 14, 2009)

SHM said:


> Are you kidding? If there is someone who did necro this thread it was pikachuwei.
> Pay attention next time.
> 
> And you saying Mewtwo can mindrape an entire verse of super-powerful beings, when he just mind-raped some normal humans and weak Pokemons in his own verse, is hilarious.
> ...



dude mewtwo  take this moderate hard


----------



## Jinibea (Dec 14, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> And you felt the need to necro this why? especially considering you didn't even come up with a good argument as to how One Piece would win, against Mewtwo mindraping the lot of them.



Wait didnt we leave this thread as a stalemate. One piece has gotten nothing but stronger. Since this was left as stalemate when the war just began. Though I think its still a stalemate.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 14, 2009)

Though when we left the thread it was well before the writers decided Rayquaza can make it into space.
listed here

Why is this important you ask? Deoxys is as fast as Rayquaza, Hyper Beam is faster than Deoxys, electric attacks are faster than Hyper Beam. Mewtwo easily reacted to both with his hand. <Insert shitstorm here>


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 14, 2009)

What is mewtwo gonna do against a Raigo?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 14, 2009)

Are we suggesting a being whos mind can generate multiple nukes worth of power can't mindrape? Really?


----------



## Ulti (Dec 14, 2009)

can't mewtwo just tell enel to fuck off to the moon. that would be funny.


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Dec 14, 2009)

Franky constructs a hyperball. Mewtwo does not stand a chance.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 14, 2009)

I like how you assume he'd get caught considering his brain overpowers super-computer brains like jokes. First thing Mewtwo does is teleport away and proceeds to mindrape.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 14, 2009)

i negged him. give him some more bars.


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Dec 14, 2009)

I personally caught Mewtwo with a hyperball. Does this make me invulnerable to psychic attacks?
A Pok?mon shall not win this fight.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 14, 2009)

mewtwo is planet buster lvl in pokeman manga

gg one piece


----------



## Dogescartes (Dec 14, 2009)

Mewtwo rapes lol onepiece, via mind rape. It`s over Mewtwo wons. GG


----------



## Dogescartes (Dec 14, 2009)

Hodo Astartes said:


> I personally caught Mewtwo with a hyperball. Does this make me invulnerable to psychic attacks?
> A Pok?mon shall not win this fight.



 One Piece wanking, as usual. Nothing personal


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 14, 2009)

Hodo Astartes said:


> I personally caught Mewtwo with a hyperball. Does this make me invulnerable to psychic attacks?


Good for you but game mechanics are not canon.



> A Pok?mon shall not win this fight.


A Pokemon with a brain > a super-computer that can generate multiple nukes worth of power with his mind and the ability to teleport making him nigh impossible to catch which was always the issue at hand in the thread. On the flip side it's impossible to say he has the stamina to take out everyone which is why it was left as a draw. Capiche?



Medusa said:


> mewtwo is planet buster lvl in pokeman manga



Yeah I'm not buying that without scans...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2009)

SHM said:


> Are you kidding? If there is someone who did necro this thread it was pikachuwei.
> Pay attention next time.
> 
> And you saying Mewtwo can mindrape an entire verse of super-powerful beings, when he just mind-raped some normal humans and weak Pokemons in his own verse, is hilarious.
> ...



I negged him too...just to let you know.

Yes I'm saying he can mindrape them, none of the characters thus far has shown any resistance against Mind fuckery. 



hadomaru said:


> What is mewtwo gonna do against a Raigo?



Teleport


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2009)

Mewtwo can mind rape a whole planet of super powered beings if none of those beings super power happens to be telepathy or mind imunity.

In the anime, I'm pretty sure mewtwo was a life wiper threat scale, which kinda bests some of OP's best showings.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2009)

pikachuwei said:


> Mewtwo creates planetary scale hurricanes, meaning big fat tsunamis pwn all DF users.
> 
> Aokoji freezes, ill give u that at teh very least.
> 
> ...



Now look here man I know i said that Mewtwo would win, but he's no way in hell doing this.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2009)

If Whitebeard uses earthquake mewtwo who flies and recovers, goes hmm, and copies that power that uses his planetary range to destroy the earth.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 14, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Now look here man I know i said that Mewtwo would win, but he's no way in hell doing this.



well mewtwo can fly in space

and i think he has hyper beam

only thing that really matters is the range

soooo what are the chances that Mewtwo can shoot a hyper beam far enough to hit the surface of earth from space? Depends really >.< i have no idea.

but apart fromt he range problem, y not? it would conviniently make mewtwo untouchable, unless i missed a OP character htat could survive in space,

only problem is, its gonna take a LOOOOOT of hyper beams to do sufficient dmg


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 15, 2009)

Since when can Mewtwo breath in space?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

Medusa said:


> mewtwo is planet buster lvl in pokeman manga
> 
> gg one piece



That's bullshit. He was barely able to beat Deoxys and needed Red's help to do so. Nowhere near a planet buster.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 15, 2009)

pikachuwei said:


> *well mewtwo can fly in space*
> 
> and i think he has hyper beam
> 
> ...



Since when can he do that, he's never shown the ability to, give me some proof that he can survive in space or even make escape velocity, because you're argument is stupid as hell.

There's also no proof that his attack in space would reach the target either.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 15, 2009)

^Pokemon first season opening XDDDDD

u can clearly see Mew and Mewtwo in space 

If mew can survive in an air bubble at the bottom of the ocean for hundreds of years(? a long time anyways), im sure mewtwo can at least survive in space for a few hours by making a protective bubble.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 15, 2009)

pikachuwei said:


> ^Pokemon first season opening XDDDDD
> 
> u can clearly see Mew and Mewtwo in space


Doesn't count unless it happened in the series. Though Rayquaza certainly put it in the realm of possibilty and completely reset all views on speed in the series. Have I mentioned the animators can't scale for shit?



> If mew can survive in an air bubble at the bottom of the ocean for hundreds of years(? a long time anyways), im sure mewtwo can at least survive in space for a few hours by making a protective bubble.



It wasn't hundreds of years. Mew was scoping out the scientists 20 years prior to Mewtwo's birth. Lolprequel. Nice try but all we know is Mew can sleep below lakes.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 15, 2009)

^yeah but wasnt it in an airbubble?

Airbubble in space could work? 

i guess openings =/= canon but still that was the most impressionable part of thte OP, since i used to watch pokemon over and over and over and over and over,,,


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 15, 2009)

Most legendrey pokemons are life wipers, and I don't think anyone below the Dragons can destroy Planets. I thought this topic was long dead and I thought it was argeed that Mewtwo would solo OP.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 15, 2009)

What's stopping Mewtwo from utterly destroying OP?


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 15, 2009)

^OP wankers


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 15, 2009)

pikachuwei said:


> ^Pokemon first season opening XDDDDD
> 
> u can clearly see Mew and Mewtwo in space
> 
> If mew can survive in an air bubble at the bottom of the ocean for hundreds of years(? a long time anyways), im sure mewtwo can at least survive in space for a few hours by making a protective bubble.



So you're using something from the fucking opening, Do you realize how stupid that is.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 15, 2009)

^ no ^.^

jk

but at least its not Pikachu flying in space, Mewtwo and mew are more likely to be able to fly inspace, looking half alien/cat anyway


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 15, 2009)

pikachuwei said:


> ^Pokemon first season opening XDDDDD
> 
> u can clearly see Mew and Mewtwo in space
> 
> If mew can survive in an air bubble at the bottom of the ocean for hundreds of years(? a long time anyways), im sure mewtwo can at least survive in space for a few hours by making a protective bubble.



All that shows is that your a idiot.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 15, 2009)

pikachuwei said:


> ^ no ^.^
> 
> jk
> 
> but at least its not Pikachu flying in space, Mewtwo and mew are more likely to be able to fly inspace, looking half alien/cat anyway



Except it wasn't shown in the show, so there's no proof they can, basing you're argument on the opening is rather stupid to do, since it's non canon.

How about applying some freaking commen sense before you post.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Dec 15, 2009)

> Since when can Mewtwo breath in space?



I remember that he does not need to breath like Humans do, and I remember flying in space before in of the intros for the Pokemon movies (I think the 9 one IIRC?).


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 15, 2009)

^^chill

but i honestly Do think Mewtwo can survive for at least limited amount of time in space, even if he has to breath air (airbubbles ftw)

but back on topic, screw my Mewtwo Satellite cannon idea.

He just has to fly high enough to avoid most ppl's attacks (cept Kizaru and marco, who can probably go anywere in the sky that Mewtwo can go) and then mindrape/hurrican/shadow ball them al to death.

Do you guys reckon Mewtwo can take out Kizaru before Marco reaches him to back up? (coz kizaru would obviously be much faster in reaching Mewtwo than Marco


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 15, 2009)

how many people can he mindrape at once?


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 15, 2009)

One at a time probably. Plus Psychic only has 10pp so it eventually weakens. One Piece takes this


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 15, 2009)

pikachuwei said:


> Do you guys reckon Mewtwo can take out Kizaru before Marco reaches him to back up? (coz kizaru would obviously be much faster in reaching Mewtwo than Marco



Why bother flying? He knows teleport, he used it to move a Island and lake. By the time they activate their power Mewtwo will be gone.



Shoddragon said:


> how many people can he mindrape at once?



Why does that matter? He can take his time if they can't find him.



zoro_santoryu said:


> One at a time probably.


Dozens is more like it.



> Plus Psychic only has 10pp so it eventually weakens.


Game mechanics are not canon. Try again.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok but a Pikachu that continues to thunderbolt eventually runs out of energy. Likewise with Mewtwo so he loses


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 15, 2009)

Mewtwo made a hurricane with his psychic powers, you do realize how much power that takes right?


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 15, 2009)

^and a global hurricane at that

one that makes Katrina look tiny

Marineford would get roflstomped 100000x worse than New orleans.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 15, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Why bother flying? He knows teleport, he used it to move a Island and lake. By the time they activate their power Mewtwo will be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just wondering . anyway, mewtwo is at such a massive speed advantage is just not fair. but he was creating a super massive storm by literally waving his hand... or whatever the fuck that appendage was ( were those even fingers?). as long as that isn't an inconsistency ( haven't seen any movies with him in years) he can just crush most of them easily ( causing a massive storm= massive amounts of energy= can do smaller things more intensely and easier). mindrape if its only 1 at a time will take a while take too long to do anything. I cannot remember if satoshi ( ash) broke out of mewtwo's TK or not, but if he did mewtwo goes down hard. otherwise, mewtwo's TK rapes this match so fucking hard its not even funny. FUCK mindraping .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 15, 2009)

The hurricane was over time. He can't release that much power all at once, not that it isn't impressive anyways. It took him like 25 seconds to charge a mass teleport, works much faster on a small group though. And TK shouldn't hurt Logias anyways so he will need mindrape at some point.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 15, 2009)

still, to be able to create AND maintain and manipulate the weather to such a degree is still impressive and it was still by merely moving his appendage.

if that is the case, he can take out a lot of people but I don't think his barrier is taking akainu's lava attacks. I seem to remember the barrier taking flamethrowers and such, but nothing anywhere near lava. also, mindraping requires being able to locate your target, if the higher tiers move too fast I think they can break through his barrier. maybe doflamingo can stop mewtwo from moving? these are the only chances I see for non-logias to win.

Also: is mewtwo's barrier always active?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 15, 2009)

I dunno. Taking them all head on was never the arguement here. More like teleport away from them and proceed to mindrape. He did do it from under a mountain. I do believe he TKed a bus the next mountian over while watching it on TV.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 15, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> One at a time probably. Plus Psychic only has 10pp so it eventually weakens. One Piece takes this



Try dozens, he managed to do it to everybody present (Including pokemon) during the first movie at the end...


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 15, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> still, to be able to create AND maintain and manipulate the weather to such a degree is still impressive and it was still by merely moving his appendage.
> 
> if that is the case, he can take out a lot of people but I don't think his barrier is taking akainu's lava attacks. I seem to remember the barrier taking flamethrowers and such, but nothing anywhere near lava. also, mindraping requires being able to locate your target, if the higher tiers move too fast I think they can break through his barrier. maybe doflamingo can stop mewtwo from moving? these are the only chances I see for non-logias to win.
> 
> Also: is mewtwo's barrier always active?




Charizard tanked lava from Magmar >.>

Mewtwo's barrier >>>>>>>> Charizard's skin


The real danger here is Kizaru. I dont think there is any pokemon who can hit at the speed of light, so we cant say if Mewtwo's barrier can tank Kizaru's melee attackss

Kizaru's range attacks <<<<< *MIRROR* Reflect XDDDDD


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 15, 2009)

pikachuwei said:


> Charizard tanked lava from Magmar >.>
> 
> Mewtwo's barrier >>>>>>>> Charizard's skin
> 
> ...



Thats cause Charizards a fire type. If you chuck a Blastoise in lava, would it survive? Dont think so! Same goes for Mewtwo. 

Also, Enel can also take down Mewtwo. Hes just as fast as Kizaru excepts uses lightning


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 15, 2009)

Groudon isn't a fire type yet it sleeps in magma chambers. Not that it matter because they have to attack before Mewtwo can activate teleport. Good luck with that. Once he gets away they'll never catch him since he can mindrape from miles away.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Also, Enel can also take down Mewtwo. Hes just as fast as Kizaru excepts uses lightning



How is it possible for lightning to be light speed?

Please enlighten me.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 15, 2009)

What is a 'Mirror Reflect XDDDDD'?

Mirror Reflect eXtra Dense-dense-dense-dense-density?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2009)

Platinum said:


> How is it possible for lightning to be light speed?
> 
> Please enlighten me.



Meaningless. Lightscreen, and then Woobafet's special counter.

Not to mention Mewtwo can learn any attack. Essentially enel uses it at him, does nothing, then Mewtwo proceeds to cast El Thor's and Raigous across the world


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Not to mention Mewtwo can learn any attack.



I thought that was Mew


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 15, 2009)

Mist Puppet said:


> I thought that was Mew


It is, and it can only learn pokemon attacks.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2009)

Mist Puppet said:


> I thought that was Mew



He's a clone and the difrence between pokemon attacks and DF attacks lies on naming alone. What, is pokemon electricty not really electricity now?


----------



## Urban Development (Dec 15, 2009)

> how many people can he mindrape at once?


Iirc, movie Mewtwo managed to make everyone who came to the island forget the events that had taken place and he teleported them all back to the Pokemon Center at once. So he can definitely mindrape more than one at a time.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

What'll really mess with your head is they were having the same conversation as the start of the movie.


----------



## Urban Development (Dec 16, 2009)

One Piece gets reset


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

Blackbeard destroys mewtwo cause his darkness and everyone know that darkness gains an immunity from psychic. 

Thus mewtwos powers are futile against BB. 

BB uses Kurouzu and one shots mewtwo with a single punch!!

One Piece wins


----------



## Urban Development (Dec 16, 2009)

If you want to incorporate game mechanics, Me First and Miracle Eye will easily take care of that. Mewtwo's got more than psychic attacks.

However, I thought that this was anime Mewtwo from the Pokemon anime that allows electric attacks to harm rock, ground and steel types which are immune.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

Urban Development said:


> If you want to incorporate game mechanics, Me First and Miracle Eye will easily take care of that. Mewtwo's got more than psychic attacks.
> 
> However, I thought that this was anime Mewtwo from the Pokemon anime that allows electric attacks to harm rock, ground and steel types which are immune.



Im not a big fan of pokemon and my knowledge is only confined to pokemon games (not Pearl and diamond). I only know basics....... 

So is this mewtwo against the whole of OP at once?


----------



## Urban Development (Dec 16, 2009)

OP didn't specify.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

If it is, i doubt mewtwo can win with hundreds of top tiers attacking at once and i doubt he can mindrape all of them at once.


----------



## Urban Development (Dec 16, 2009)

He's mindraped on a massive scale before. He's quite the multitasker actually.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

How big a scale? Bigger than the whole of One Piece targeting at once?


----------



## Urban Development (Dec 16, 2009)

Let's see, he made the entire Pokemon Movie not happen.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

ok so how does win by doing that. Noone was hurt right?


----------



## Urban Development (Dec 16, 2009)

That was basically mindrape on a massive-scale. If he's capable of doing that, then taking out One Piece. Mewtwo's a pretty high-level psychic. He took out an entire laboratory full of Scientists upon release.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

What exactly is "mindrape"? Is it psychic................


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

My point is......How does it avoid Robin clutching him, BB using Kurouzo, Aokiji freezing him, Mihawk cutting his head off whilst 1000 pirates charge at him?


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Urban Development (Dec 16, 2009)

*Mindrape* [mahynd-reyp] * noun, verb,* *mind-raped, raping, raper*

-_*noun*
_
1. Viciously assaulting the mind through the use of psychokinesis. Effects include massive retardation, vegetation, comatose, or death. 

- *Verb (Used with object*)

2. To viciously assault the mind through the use of psychokinesis

*Related forms:
mind⋅rap⋅a⋅ble, rape⋅a⋅ble, adjective
mind⋅rapist, raper, noun *

*Origin:*
bef. 900; (n.) ME _mynd_(_e_), aph. var. (see y- ) of _imynd_, OE gemynd memory, remembrance, mind; c. Goth _gamunds_; akin to L _mēns_ mind, Gk _man?a_ madness; (v.) ME _minden_, deriv. of the n. 1250?1300; (v.) ME _rapen_ < AF _raper_ < L _rapere_ to seize, carry off by force, plunder; (n.) ME < AF _ra_(_a_)_p_(_e_), deriv. of _raper_

*Synonyms: *
*1.* That thing Mewtwo did to One Piece


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> My point is......How does it avoid Robin clutching him, BB using Kurouzo, Aokiji freezing him, Mihawk cutting his head off whilst 1000 pirates charge at him?



Teleport and then a life wiping storm works well enough.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

wow a storm. Dont compare OP characters to pokemon. Mihawk sails through the grand line on a coffin where there are countless storms. Mewtwos storms may be life threatening to Ash....... but most OP characters can survive it with ease. 

Kizaru and Enel can keep up with his speed. Probably many others but no feats to prove so meh


----------



## Urban Development (Dec 16, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> wow a storm. Dont compare OP characters to pokemon. Mihawk sails through the grand line on a coffin where there are countless storms. Mewtwos storms may be life threatening to Ash....... but most OP characters can survive it with ease.
> 
> Kizaru and Enel can keep up with his speed. Probably many others but no feats to prove so meh



Because Mewtwo totally can't control the intensity of the storm right?

How exactly do they get past his psychic barrier again?


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

Urban Development said:


> *Mindrape* [mahynd-reyp] * noun, verb,* *mind-raped, raping, raper*
> 
> -_*noun*
> _
> ...



Give me proof that Mewtwo can "Viciously assaulting the mind through the use of psychokinesis. Effects include massive retardation, vegetation, comatose, or death". All never saw that. Plus he used Psychic on ash many times and ash still survived it.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

Urban Development said:


> Because Mewtwo totally can't control the intensity of the storm right?
> 
> How exactly do they get past his psychic barrier again?



Robins Clutch stems from his body thus she can hit him, BB Kurouzo can negate it....

BTW how strong is his barrier. Can you honestly say its strong enough to survive the assault of numerous top tiers? dont think so


----------



## Urban Development (Dec 16, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Give me proof that Mewtwo can "Viciously assaulting the mind through the use of psychokinesis. Effects include massive retardation, vegetation, comatose, or death". All never saw that. Plus he used Psychic on ash many times and ash still survived it.


Yeah, Psychic is his only move. 

You must have missed the part where Mewtwo destroyed the entire island and the scientists on it.

Also, you asked what mindrape was and I told you, no need to get butthurt. 

EDIT:
Double-posting is frowned upon.


> Robins Clutch stems from his body thus she can hit him, BB Kurouzo can negate it....
> 
> BTW how strong is his barrier. Can you honestly say its strong enough to survive the assault of numerous top tiers? dont think so


Mewtwo's barrier is made using his psychic powers and thus can repel attacks as well as just stop them point blank. He's blocked mulitple Pokemon attacks and repelled opponents with just the flick of a finger or without doing anything at all.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

Urban Development said:


> Yeah, Psychic is his only move.
> 
> You must have missed the part where Mewtwo destroyed the entire island and the scientists on it.
> 
> Also, you asked what mindrape was and I told you, no need to get butthurt.



wow a couple of scientists. OP characters are far more duarable.

Be realistic here. If mewtwo was up against one, two or maybe even five people from OP verse, he could have a winning chance. BUT his up against the entire OP verse. Logia's, Top tiers like Mihawk and Flamingo and Kuma will eventually get a hit in. 

The possibilities are endless. Enel, Kizaru and Kuma can keep up with his speed and rape him in terms of attack, Flamingo can control him whilst Mihawk slits his throat, Kuma can repel his attacks and repel damage back, Trafalgar Law switches his head with a toilet...............i could go on forever

mewtwo fails


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

How about Pasifistas with insane durability. Can he mindfuck super robots, NO. 

mewtwo fails i win


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 16, 2009)

zoro if you ever watched pokemon or at least saw the movies mewtwo was in you wouldn't be say mewtwo fails like that.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> zoro if you ever watched pokemon or at least saw the movies mewtwo was in you wouldn't be say mewtwo fails like that.



I watched it. im just trying to get the point that mewtwo cant defeat the entire OP verse at once. he fails at defeating the OP verse at once!!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> wow a storm. Dont compare OP characters to pokemon. Mihawk sails through the grand line on a coffin where there are countless storms. Mewtwos storms may be life threatening to Ash....... but most OP characters can survive it with ease.
> 
> Kizaru and Enel can keep up with his speed. Probably many others but no feats to prove so meh



You do realize conjuring storms is a major problem for OP characters due to the devil fruit's weakness to water right?

Also do tell how Kizaru and Enel can keep up with instantaneous teleportation? Do you wish to claim that Kizaru and Enel move at the speed of instant?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 16, 2009)

really people have put mewtwo in fights with magneto..and they haven't been an eric rapestomp

i can't say the same for the OPverse

in any event

didn't mewtwo casually create a planet sized storm that was like bible style apocalyptic? 

also refresh my memory but wheren't op guys seriously weak against mind fuckery?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> really people have put mewtwo in fights with magneto..and they haven't been an eric rapestomp
> 
> i can't say the same for the OPverse
> 
> ...



Yes he did.

And OP characters have not been shown to be resistant to mind fucks.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Yes he did.
> 
> And OP characters have not been shown to be resistant to mind fucks.



then why is this even up for debate?

one character can cause planetary level of destruction

one charatcer on the other side only has a statement supporting this...and absolutely no feats (WB) to back it up

one set of character have no way to counter in any capacity..the vast mental abilities of the other


this match seems clear cut to me  plat..whats the hold up?


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Dec 16, 2009)

Psychokinesis has a capped number of uses (15, if I remember correctly ).
Even if you take for granted, Mewtwo could mindhack more than one person at a time, there must be a limit of this. 

For example:
-Mewtwo must get tired sometime. It's brain uses extreme ammounts of glucosis to maintain functioning, so it must eat, and it must eat a lot. 

- The ammount of energy used to maintain a barrier must be correlated to the offesive psychokinesis. So if it mindhacks, it must partially lower it's guard. 

- Pok?mon attacks < Logia. Being able to resist animals, throwing rocks at you does not help, when being attacked with elemental darkness/ light/ lightning/ ice/ fire/ absolute brokenness...

Thus even Mewtwu cannot hold off the flood several thousand op-people all armed with means to kill it.


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2009)

He can wipe minds and erase memories. 

I think Mewto can take the OPverse if he felt like it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

Hodo Astartes said:


> *Psychokinesis has a capped number of uses (15, if I remember correctly ).
> Even if you take for granted, Mewtwo could mindhack more than one person at a time, there must be a limit of this.*
> 
> For example:
> ...



Ae you using gameplay mechanics for you're agrument for a match that involves the anime version?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2009)

Hodo Astartes said:


> Psychokinesis has a capped number of uses (15, if I remember correctly ).


The OBD excludes Game Mechanics.

Game Mechanics, in case there are unawares, are game only rules that make no sense to real life. For example, Mewtwo only being able to use Psybeam twenty times before needing to recharge PP. What isn't however, it's that he's a psychic that can fuck the realm of the mind.


> Even if you take for granted, Mewtwo could mindhack more than one person at a time, there must be a limit of this.


He can. He made the whole world forget his storm.





> For example:
> -Mewtwo must get tired sometime. It's brain uses extreme ammounts of glucosis to maintain functioning, so it must eat, and it must eat a lot.


Only if his brain was limited to more human levels of power. It isn't. Less often sustenance is required.
He has massive feats to which he displays no effort. We're using these feats


> - The ammount of energy used to maintain a barrier must be correlated to the offesive psychokinesis. So if it mindhacks, it must partially lower it's guard.


Only if he puts all his power in the barrier which he never really had to





> - Pok?mon attacks < Logia. Being able to resist animals, throwing rocks at you does not help, when being attacked with elemental darkness/ light/ lightning/ ice/ fire/ absolute brokenness...


Those are all pokemon attacks. You know, there are pokemons other than Geodude...


> Thus even Mewtwu cannot hold off the flood several thousand op-people all armed with means to kill it.


Unless he just releases on big Psibeam.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2009)

Mewtwo mindwiped and moved an entire island in the first movie, in Mewtwo Returns he mindwiped and moved an entire lake underground with telekinesis. He's not going to get tired.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Mewtwo mindwiped and moved an entire island in the first movie


He didn't move the Island in the first movie.



> in Mewtwo Returns he mindwiped and moved an entire lake underground with telekinesis. He's not going to get tired.



That was teleport. There was an Island in the middle of that lake that was stated to "go on for miles" and he teleported both. Also TKed shit many more miles away.

Really, how can they deal with a teleport mindrape combo? WHICH HAS BEEN THE ISSUE AT HAND FOR MONTHS. And @ something that makes giant hurricanes not being able to cause massive mental trama if he so chooses. Almost as funny as thinking no Pokemon can solo OP.


----------



## SHM (Dec 16, 2009)

In this thread, Mewtwo wankers have already said that: he is a life-wiper, can breath in space, can copy a satellite laser and spam hyperbeam or shadow ball from space, his mind can generate multiple nukes worth of power, and he can blow-up a friggin planet!
All because he... Controled some normal humans, normal Pokemons, created a storm, and teleported some things with his mind.

Overrated Mewtwo is overrated.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

SHM said:


> he is a life-wiper


Canon.



> can breath in space


1 person everyone ignored.



> can copy a satellite laser and spam hyperbeam or shadow ball from space


1 person everyone ignored.



> his mind can generate multiple nukes worth of power


Canon. You obviously have no clue how much power a hurricane contains. ABC news says on average a hurricane releases 12 million kilotons of energy per day.




> and he can blow-up a friggin planet!


1 person everyone ignored.



> All because he... Controled some normal humans, normal Pokemons, created a storm, and teleported some things with his mind.


Nice attempt to downplay what he did. No one is taking you seriously either.



> Overrated Mewtwo is overrated.


Only for you because you can't comprehend exactly what it was he did. That isn't our problem. How about providing an actual counter instead of strawman after strawman?


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

SHM said:


> In this thread, Mewtwo wankers have already said that: he is a life-wiper, can breath in space, can copy a satellite laser and spam hyperbeam or shadow ball from space, his mind can generate multiple nukes worth of power, and he can blow-up a friggin planet!
> All because he... Controled some normal humans, normal Pokemons, created a storm, and teleported some things with his mind.
> 
> Overrated Mewtwo is overrated.



I got one word for you buddy!!! KUMA (PX0)

Kuma can repel everything back at it (lasers, shadow ball) except Psychic. Psychic is futile agaisnt Kuma since his a cyborg and you cant play mindgames on a robot. Kuma can keep up with his speed, and repel damage. 

Kuma spams lasers, pad cannons and sends him into a volcano........Hows mewtwo gonna hurt him? Furthermore he has the entire OP verse backing him up

Checkmate, OP verse wins


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> I got one word for you buddy!!! KUMA (PX0)
> 
> Kuma can repel everything back at it (lasers, shadow ball) except Psychic. Psychic is futile agaisnt Kuma since his a cyborg and you cant play mindgames on a robot. Kuma can keep up with his speed, and repel damage.
> 
> ...



Such a blatant and stupid no limits fallacy.

And since Kuma has a human mind he can be mindfucked. Or he just gets drowned in a life wiping storm.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

Mewtwo teleports him into a rock, and I mean that literally. Physically fusing him with it. GG. That or just builds up a massive TK pulse and flattens him. Nice no-limits fallacy BTW. Dear god, how do they attack him if they can't find him? Mewtwo can attack from miles away and his power output has been proven.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Such a blatant and stupid no limits fallacy.
> 
> And since Kuma has a human mind he can be mindfucked. Or he just gets drowned in a life wiping storm.



Have you read the recent chapters? You obviously dont know Kumas limits. Kuma can teleport to to ANYWHERE in the word in One sec to avoid the storm

Kuma is now PX0, a no minded robot. mewtwo can use mind games on something that has no mind. checkmate. 

Everything else Kuma repels


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2009)

> Kuma is now PX0, a no minded robot. mewtwo can use mind games on something that has no mind. checkmate.



No. Kuma's free will has been turned down, which means he's super suseptible to telepathy. GG  bro


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Mewtwo teleports him into a rock, and I mean that literally. Physically fusing him with it. GG. That or just builds up a massive TK pulse and flattens him. Nice no-limits fallacy BTW. Dear god, how do they attack him if they can't find him? Mewtwo can attack from miles away and his power output has been proven.



More like Kuma sends him into a volcano

Kuma just reflects the TK pulse and everything else.......

and remember, the whole OP verse is there attacking as well. No way in hell mewtwo can win


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No. Kuma's free will has been turned down, which means he's super suseptible to telepathy. GG  bro



How can Psychic work on something that has no mind? How does having no free will make him prone to telepathy? ill say it again, mind games dont work on something that has no mind. Only vegapunk can control him

Thats like saying fire will work on water. GG


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

Dear god you are an idiot... How are they going to attack Mewtwo when he teleports away and attacks them from miles away? Kuma is going to deflect a 10 megaton TK pulse? Do you have any idea how much power that is? Of course not... If you did you wouldn't be making that arguement. Mewtwo teleports away, 20 minutes later they all get flattened. The end.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2009)

Not to mention he can just teleport kuma's arm inside his brain. How is he gonna repell that?


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Dear god you are an idiot... How are they going to attack Mewtwo when he teleports away and attacks them from miles away? Kuma is going to deflect a 10 megaton TK pulse? Do you have any idea how much power that is? Of course not... If you did you wouldn't be making that arguement. Mewtwo teleports away, 20 minutes later they all get flattened. The end.



pffft, you obviously dont read OP. 

So what if its 10 megatons? 

Kuma can repel intangible object like pain and physical things also. His DF enables him to repel anything man. 

Like i said hes up against the whole OP world. He cant hide for ever, and once he is caught, he will die.

Kizaru, Enel, and Kuma can all travel at his speed i.e. speed of light. They can roam the earth in lless than 10 secs


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Have you read the recent chapters? You obviously dont know Kumas limits. Kuma can teleport to to ANYWHERE in the word in One sec to avoid the storm
> 
> Kuma is now PX0, a no minded robot. mewtwo can use mind games on something that has no mind. checkmate.
> 
> Everything else Kuma repels



Yes, I have, and that is bullshit. Please provide scans showing that Kuma can travel anywhere in one second. You're just talking out of your ass at the moment.

And no he is not a no minded robot, he still has a human brain and therefore can be mindfucked. Checkmate.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2009)

Kuma repels galactus brah.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Not to mention he can just teleport kuma's arm inside his brain. How is he gonna repell that?



Ok if he does, that leaves him vulnerable. Kizaru and enel will attack at that moment, Donflamingo can control him and fuck him up................

My point is, someone will get a hit in. No way he can win against the entire OP verse!! mewtwo is overrated to the max!!

No point in arguing!! mewtwo loses against the OP verse


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2009)

Hasn't this been done already? Several times?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Ok if he does, that leaves him vulnerable.


Why the hell should it?


> Kizaru and enel will attack at that moment, Donflamingo can control him and fuck him up................


 Assuming for some reason he lets them do that, Mewtwo proceeds to recover. But they won't.


> My point is, someone will get a hit in. No way he can win against the entire OP verse!! mewtwo is overrated to the max!!


See recover.





> No point in arguing!! mewtwo loses against the OP verse


I don't know who you remind me of..


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

So what if it's 10 megatons...  Fat Man and Little Boy were in the low end kiloton range, 21 and 13-18 respectively. A megaton is 1000 kilotons. If he releases that much energy in a single shot they die. No one will find him because as soon as they get close he mindrapes or teleports again. They can't catch him. Just stop, you're embarrassing yourself.


Mike, it's the same thread as last time...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 16, 2009)

why would kumas mind not be broken via mind rape

why does mewtwo even need to mindfuck him he should just be able to pull an exodus and rip the guy apart with his TK

whats this jazz about teleporting every where?

seems like the zoro guy is furious that OP is loosing more then genuinely out to debate


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 16, 2009)

well I've come to this conclusion: if mewtwo's barrier can be the defensive equivalent of the energy generated and used to create and maintain that massive storm he just rips everyone apart and there is *no way* of getting past that barrier.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

They need to get a red Raigo .


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2009)

they need inuyasha's sword


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

SHM said:


> In this thread, Mewtwo wankers have already said that: he is a life-wiper, can breath in space, can copy a satellite laser and spam hyperbeam or shadow ball from space, his mind can generate multiple nukes worth of power, and he can blow-up a friggin planet!
> All because he... Controled some normal humans, normal Pokemons, created a storm, and teleported some things with his mind.
> 
> Overrated Mewtwo is overrated.



Half the things you mentioned we're only said by one person who was clearly an idiot, the rest still apply, as him being a life wiper is consistant with his feats, in both of his movies.



zoro_santoryu said:


> Have you read the recent chapters? You obviously dont know Kumas limits. *Kuma can teleport to to ANYWHERE in the word in One sec to avoid the storm*
> 
> *Kuma is now PX0, a no minded robot. mewtwo can use mind games on something that has no mind. checkmate.
> 
> Everything else Kuma repels*



Right first off, Kuma actually has to know where to teleport to, before he does it, and considering he's now a lobotomized robot, escaping won't be the first thing on his mind.

Also being labotomized and having no free will does not mean he still doesn't have a brain or a mind, he's not like the other PX's.

Saying he can repel everything is a no limits fallacy, and he's not replling something that packs more power than the bombs dropped on Hiroshima and Nagosaki.



zoro_santoryu said:


> How can Psychic work on something that has no mind? How does having no free will make him prone to telepathy? ill say it again, mind games dont work on something that has no mind. Only vegapunk can control him
> 
> Thats like saying fire will work on water. GG



And again i'll say he still does, he's a cyborg not a robot, and thus still needs his brain and other crap to function, having you're free will turned off, does not mean you have no mind.



zoro_santoryu said:


> pffft, you obviously dont read OP.
> 
> *So what if its 10 megatons*?
> 
> ...



Firsty again, how's he supposed to repel something more powerful than the atomic bombs dropped on Japan, saying he can do so is a no-limits fallacy as he hasn't even come close to repeling something that powerful yet.

Secondly Enel is not lightspeed, Lightning itself is only a 1/3 the speed of light, and for that matter I don't think Kuma is close to light speed either. Kizaru being Lightspeed has always been debated.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> well I've come to this conclusion: if mewtwo's barrier can be the defensive equivalent of the energy generated and used to create and maintain that massive storm he just rips everyone apart and there is *no way* of getting past that barrier.



If it could it'd certainly increase the charge time on it as per teleport jumping from instant activation to 25 seconds which itself required a huge amount of energy. Magic spells are funny like that. Mewtwo certainly isn't alone on this type of power generation though, Groundon and Kyogre do it faster. It's one of those things that makes you laugh at the anime a bit for not scaling properly.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2009)

why mewtwo need to mindrape pacifistas? He can just lit us barrier and then teleport inside of them


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, this really is frustrating. Mewtwo's powers are mainly plot-devices and other stuff subject to crappy scripting.:taichou

Since Mewtwo can not single out an opponent, it knows nothing about, there is a good chance, some guy with a wayward power like Trafalgar Law would come close enough to use his abilities. And even with a barrier, Mewtwo cannot block having itself exchanged for a marine, which Trafalgar just stabbed.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

Hodo Astartes said:


> Well, this really is frustrating. Mewtwo's powers are mainly plot-devices and other stuff subject to crappy scripting.:taichou
> 
> Since Mewtwo can not single out an opponent, it knows nothing about, there is a good chance, some guy with a wayward power like Trafalgar Law would come close enough to use his abilities. And even with a barrier, Mewtwo cannot block having itself exchanged for a marine, which Trafalgar just stabbed.



What do you mean he can't single out an opponent he can effect multiple people at once, and as Deathsaurer said he could always teleport away and start to recreate his hurricane feat.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

What the? Other Pokemon have displayed equal and FAR greater power output. This could be much worse because of alot of other really cheap shit other obviously much weaker psykers used that Mewtwo should be able to duplicate with time and practice. 

Seriously, the arguement has always been Mewtwo teleports away and mindrapes like he did to Giovanni in Mewtwo Returns. He has been shown to TK a loaded bus miles away. Other psychic types have shown the ability to pool their power generation for other effects aswell (see the Unown).


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, yeah, because it is going to realize there is someone who will blink it in the next second. -.-
It can only react to what has happened, or did I miss the precog in the profile?

So, if Trafalgar and his power are not known to Mewtwo, it would just attack anyone. That would give him the opportunity to do as I said while the Haxwurst-Party get's Mewtwo busy by attacking with what they have and get supposedly controled and/ or damaged in any way.

And if Mewtwo is teleported into a blade (or other object that is capable of destroying its brain), it may be abled to teleport somewhere else, but would be fatally wounded none the less.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

Why in gods name would he stand there and try to take everyone head on? That makes no sense. Try to come up with an actual counter to the teleport/mindrape combo people. Something that doesn't involve him being an idiot and his brain not outperforming a super-computer.


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Dec 16, 2009)

Erm, that was what I just tried to do. 

But every time someone tries to construct a way that damn Pok?mon can be slayn, all that comes is: "It ports away and mindrapes everyone while not being present." It has to take on every one of them at once because they won't be so foolhardy to run into certain doom on their own. Also, how could it mindrape thousands of people it does not know while they are somewhere unknown?

No matter how clever it is (supercomputer blabla), it cannot react to things it does not know.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2009)

> Oh, yeah, because it is going to realize there is someone who will blink it in the next second. -.-
> It can only react to what has happened, or did I miss the precog in the profile?



Actually, yes, precognition is a psychic pokemon power mewtwo can learn.

So is the ability to use any power in the world faster than his oponent


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

Hodo Astartes said:


> Erm, that was what I just tried to do.


Then it was a bad attempt. 



> But every time someone tries to construct a way that damn Pok?mon can be slayn, all that comes is: "It ports away and mindrapes everyone while not being present."


How do they stop him from doing this? He doesn't need to antcipate an attack, just be smart enough to avoid the OP cast altogether. There has been no counter to this fact other than so-and-so shows up and attacks, Mewtwo dies. I like how they get a free attack before he can move or anything... How are they tracking him down anyways? Can they sense his mind like he can sense theirs?



> It has to take on every one of them at once because they won't be so foolhardy to run into certain doom on their own.


What? That's the whole point to range, to take his time while they're left scratching their heads.



> Also, how could it mindrape thousands of people it does not know while they are somewhere unknown?


He mindwiped people from under a mountain. He doesn't need line of sight to make psychic contact.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2009)

ever heard of futuresight?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 16, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> really people have put mewtwo in fights with magneto..and they haven't been an eric rapestomp



hahaha oh what

Mags at his peak would shit all over Mewtwo 

hell Cherubael could

not that this matters in the least of course


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 16, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> hahaha oh what
> 
> Mags at his peak would shit all over Mewtwo
> 
> ...



i said it wouldn't be a rape not that he'd win or last more hen a few minutes

also this thread blows my mind this is almost as retarded as Eneru vs mangeto 



it's basically the same thing here

"one piece must win..and we will yell distort as much evidence as possible nit pick..and act with intense arrogance..in order to bully the opposition into defeat"


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

Mid-tier Dragon Ball Characters are above Mewtwo.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> i said it wouldn't be a rape not that he'd win or last more hen a few minutes
> 
> also this thread blows my mind this is almost as retarded as *Eneru vs mangeto *
> 
> ...



We had Enel vs. Storm here...guess who won


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Mid-tier Dragon Ball Characters are above Mewtwo.



And you bring this up why?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

Watchdog thought Mewtwo could take on magneto and not get completely raped. Magneto rapes dbgt.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Watchdog thought Mewtwo could take on magneto and not get completely raped. Magneto rapes dbgt.



hey hey don't confuse me with other debators

size..he'd last five minutes cause eric would spend five minuted booting him out  of his head

goku would last maybe ten seconds...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

against Mewtwo or eric?


----------



## Urban Development (Dec 16, 2009)

So then aside from fallacious arguments, Mewtwo wins.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> against Mewtwo or eric?



Erik I'm sure.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

good. Cause against Goku, he'd get blasted straight off (blood lusted, of course)


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work CD, you derailed the thread! Maybe now we can get it locked. 


And no, Magneto prime rapes Mewtwo instantly, his feats are too good.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 16, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> We had Enel vs. Storm here...guess who won



Storm? i would wager


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Storm? i would wager



Yep, the general concensus (meaning everybody but the regular retard) concluded that if he wen't lightning she'd control and disperse him, or that she'd just flood the battleground.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 16, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Nice work CD, you derailed the thread!


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 16, 2009)

I meant that in a good way. Honest. I wish I could pos you for it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 16, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yep, the general concensus (meaning everybody but the regular retard) concluded that if he wen't lightning she'd control and disperse him, or that she'd just flood the battleground.



she certainly has the power to do it

but speed wise?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> she certainly has the power to do it
> 
> but speed wise?



Enel's hypersonic (Him being lightning speed is debatable, just like Kizaru being light speed), Storm I think if I remember correctly had good enugh feats to keep track of that, and really his speed feats all involved being in his Logia form, which Storm could control anyways.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Watchdog thought Mewtwo could take on magneto and not get completely raped. Magneto rapes dbgt.



That's the A>B>C fallacy.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

^ Probably. But it works generally.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 16, 2009)

What is this?

I don't even


----------

